# Bad Kreuznach Freerider, Dirt- und Streetfahrer



## Wassertrinker (14. April 2006)

Hallo,
gibt es in Bad Kreuznach die jenigen, die sich durch die Themen-Überschrift angesprochen fühlen?

Ab und zu sieht man mal jemanden mit nem geilen Rad um die Ecke flitzen, aber mehr auch nicht!
Wo fahrt ihr denn? -Wenn es euch überhaupt gibt und ihr nicht nur eine Fata morgana seid-
Und vor allem was fahrt ihr? Freeride, oder Urban, oder, oder, oder....


----------



## Wassertrinker (15. April 2006)

Ich spreche natürlich von Bad Kreuznach und Umgebung - Bitte um VERgebung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes<< (20. April 2006)

Servus,

ich komm aus idar-oberstein (mitm zug knapp 40min entfernt)
ich selber fahre auf allen was vorgegeben ist.Mit strecke oder 
sowas ist nix da ich alleine fahre .Aber wenn du lust hättest 
würde ich gerne mal vorbei kommen.



cheers


----------



## biketrialer (23. April 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> gibt es in Bad Kreuznach die jenigen, die sich durch die Themen-Überschrift angesprochen fühlen?
> 
> Ab und zu sieht man mal jemanden mit nem geilen Rad um die Ecke flitzen, aber mehr auch nicht!
> ...



wie siehtsn aus, gibts in kreuznach gescheite spots?


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. April 2006)

Kommt drauf an, was du fahren willst....
Also, Freeride teste ich grad aus.... am Rotenfels siehts ganz gut aus, aber ich bin mir sicher, da gibts noch mehr!
Und so Street und Trialmäßig geht im Kurpark und am Kino meiner Meinung am meisten.... jo, so vereinzelte Spots quer durch die Stadt versteut halt...

Was fähst du denn? Der Name hört sich nach Trial an....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. April 2006)

bereich um langenlonsheim. ab und zu durch kreuznach innenstadt und kuhberg.

IIRC habi ch auf meinen touren in den ganzen 2 jahren hier 2 biker gsehen. also BIKER: mit helm auf, klamotten, handschuhen und nem fahrrad jenseits neupreis 250 euro.


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. April 2006)

Ich hab am Freitag einen aufm Rotenfels gesehen..... ja, Wunder gibts!  

Was geht denn aufm Kuhberg so? War da schonmal gucken, aber hab nichts echt Biketaugliches gesehen.... Weder schöne Wege, noch irgendwelche Spots für "die jungen Wilden".


----------



## caress (23. April 2006)

guten tag die herren
gibt sogar ein "paar" mehr
z.b.:
www.Agent-team.de


rotenfels gibt es einige hammer trails, oben bei dem bastei restaurant ist eine wanderkarte
links davon geht ein weg rein.
schöne schnelle flüssige strecke

dann bei dem aussichtspunkt (bastei) einfach die kante endlang richtung bad kreuznach.
ein weg geht weiter richtung bad münster runter
fast schon trial artig..also langsame fahrt, spitzkehren..tut man sich gern ma weh  ..mag den nicht soo gern.
also dne nicht nehmen sondern links davon weiter richtung bad kreuznach ca 100m
..vor dir erstreckt sich ein netz von single trails..kannste diverse male unterschiedliche weg runter nehmen.
paar kleine drops und stufensetz dazwichen..einfach mal ausprobieren.

kuhberg 
bis zur bismarkhütte fahren(auf jeder wanderkarte verzeichnet)links den weg nehmen bergab.
direkt nach ner abschüssigen kurve geht ein schmaler weg rechts rein.
...schööööön zu fahren.
aber besser noch:
nach der kurve weiter gerade aus ca 100m.
rechts geht ein ebenfalls kleiner weg rein
flüssiger singel trail mit wurzelpassagen und natürlichen hindernissen wie wanderer und gassi gehern.

dann gibt es noch ein paar..müsste ich dir mal zeigen 


dirts sind wohl bald im bau auf dem kuhberg (die alten wurden vom förster plattgemacht).
bretzenheim sind auch welche im bau bzw schon fertig.
pool am ellerbach ist manchmal ausweichmöglichkeit.
es gibt eigentlich für jede richtung ein paar biker in kreuznach.
auch hier angemeldet...


gruß
nils


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. April 2006)

Sehr cool!!!! Also, auf dem Rotenfels: Diese Trialartige Abfahrt mit Spitzkehren Richtung KH bin ich gestern gefahren. Auf nem Hardtrail wird man da ganz schön durchgeschütelt  Puuh 
Und dann runter Richtung Traisen gibt es auch noch nen schönen Singletrail. Einfach rollen lassen und genießen. 
Am Ende wirds dann aber nochmal technisch anspruchsvoller....

Joa, cool... den Rest muss ich mir dann jetzt umbedingt anschauen. Schade, dass ich die Woche nich nach KH komme....


----------



## caress (23. April 2006)

ich habs noch nie geschafft den nach traisen durchzufahren  
A M O K
ist der momentan befahrbar wegen der büsche am rand?
ganz vergesen hab ich den weg runter richtung teetempel vom rotenfels.
wenn du blutspende klinik hochfährst, direkt rechts halten und immer an der kante lang.
schöne kurven und treppensets  

kuhberg richtung rheingrafenstein runter heizen..nicht bis zur burg sondern vorher links abbiegen.
den weg endlang und recht halten.
weg folgen bis zu dem krater (macht spaß das teil).
evntl stück das bike in den wald schiebn und das kleine gap klären.
den weg rechts ma krater folgen.
heizstrecke..achtung jogger.
oder nicht bis zu dem krater sondenr vorher rechts.
schmal, steil, rutschig, geil.

ich meld mich ma wenn ich in kreuznach bin..können wir ja kleine trail tour machen (bustageskarte ist dein freund).
finden sich bestimmt noch ein paar andere willige dafür.


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. April 2006)

Trail nach Traisen: Die Büsche im oberen Teil.. ja, kann mir vorstellen, wenn die zu groß sind, ist nix mit fahren, aber momentan is alles in Ordnung!!!

Auch unten im technischen Teil is alles im Butter! 

Wo fährst du denn normalerweise? Ich bin so gut wie jedes Wochende in KH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (23. April 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> am Rotenfels siehts ganz gut aus, aber ich bin mir sicher, da gibts noch mehr!
> Und so Street und Trialmäßig geht im Kurpark und am Kino meiner Meinung am meisten.... jo, so vereinzelte Spots quer durch die Stadt versteut halt...
> 
> Was fähst du denn? Der Name hört sich nach Trial an....



wie der name schon sagt eben trial, kennst du dich halbwegs in kreuznach aus? wenn ja könnte mehr ja mal ne session machen......
was hälste davon?


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. April 2006)

ja, klaro, können wir machen.. hab grad eben noch tips für freeride-strecken bekommen!
wo kommstn her?
also, so die spots, die ich in der city immer abfahre kenn ich gut! so groß is kh ja nich!


----------



## biketrialer (23. April 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> wo kommstn her?



MZ,
würd sagen dann am samstag würde es passen......wenn nicht das wetter grottenschlecht ist


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. April 2006)

Jetzt am Samstag weiß ich noch nich genau.. aber im Prinzip schon!  
Was fährstn fürn Rad? MTB, oder Trialbike? Wie alt bistn du?
Hast du icq, oder email, dass wir hier nich alles privat zuspammen?


----------



## hannes<< (24. April 2006)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> finden sich bestimmt noch ein paar andere willige dafür.





   wenns interessiert bin 16 regelrechter anfänger   zeit hab ich zum fahrrad fahren immer 



<< icq


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. April 2006)

Rotenfels und Kuhberg. EIgentlich das einzig brauchbare hier in Kreuznach.

Als ich noch in Oberstein wohnte, hatte ich alle 15 Minuten sowas geniales an Freeride um mich. Egal ob in Oberstein, Nahbollenbach, oder Weierbach..

Schad. Das vermiss ich seit dem Umzug von IO nach KH. Dafür kann ich mitd em Rad auf die Arbeit. Das ging nicht in io.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes<< (24. April 2006)

das freut mich, komm doch mal nach io und zeig mir ein paar gute trails   weil ich kenn nur so naja poppelige single trails


----------



## 7 Zwerge (24. April 2006)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> guten tag die herren
> gibt sogar ein "paar" mehr
> z.b.:
> www.Agent-team.de
> ...




Und ich dachte ich kenne schon alle Schmanckerl.


----------



## Wassertrinker (24. April 2006)

Vielleicht kann man ja in Bad Kreuznach etwas organisieren, dass man mal zusammen ein paar Trails abklappert, und jeder seine Orts- udn Trailkenntnisse weitergibt.


----------



## hannes<< (24. April 2006)

evt. sollten wir mal ne konferezschaltung machen  a la icq oder so


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. April 2006)

ich mag noch den langenlonsheimer wald. das ist nicht so weit weg von lalo. haste wirklich mal "wald". und auch nette dinge drin.


----------



## Thomas (24. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe hier ein paar Tourbeschreibungen rund um Bad Kreuznach abgelegt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/tourguide/tour.php?id=2
http://www.mtb-news.de/tourguide/tour.php?id=25
- alle mit coolen Abfahrten dabei...

ich hoffe Ihr kommt alle zur Roam Premiere
Viele Grüße aus Mandel
Thomas


----------



## Wassertrinker (24. April 2006)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe hier ein paar Tourbeschreibungen rund um Bad Kreuznach abgelegt.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Mandel
> Thomas



habe ich bereits gesehen und freue mich auf meinen tacho, dass ich die touren endlich mal fahren kann!!!!


----------



## Thomas (24. April 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Rotenfels und Kuhberg. EIgentlich das einzig brauchbare hier in Kreuznach.
> 
> Als ich noch in Oberstein wohnte, hatte ich alle 15 Minuten sowas geniales an Freeride um mich. Egal ob in Oberstein, Nahbollenbach, oder Weierbach..
> 
> Schad. Das vermiss ich seit dem Umzug von IO nach KH. Dafür kann ich mitd em Rad auf die Arbeit. Das ging nicht in io.


Naja, dafür gibts auf dem Rotenfels und Kuhberg haufenweise geniale Trails. Den Lemberg solltest Du auch noch kennenlernen.
Wenn Du dann alles gesehen hast ists nicht weit in den Binger Wald z.B. Oder alles nochmal bei Nacht - sieht dann gleich ganz anders aus 
Thomas


----------



## hannes<< (26. April 2006)

fred jetzt tod


----------



## Kayn (26. April 2006)

jo kreuznach is ganz nett für ambitionierte CC Fahrer, aber freeride mässig gibts dort so gut wie garnix.

weiß vieleicht einer wie es mit Dirts in der umgebung ausschaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (28. April 2006)

samstag gehen wir wohl fahren bei okayem wetter um ca 14.00.
wenn interesse besteht -> PN

biergeschenke werden wie immer gerne angenommen


----------



## Thomas (28. April 2006)

Trag es doch oben im Last Minute Biking ein, evtl sehens da noch andere...


----------



## hannes<< (28. April 2006)

mh, schade samstag geht nicht ausserdem hab ich im momment nur ne vr bremse


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. April 2006)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> samstag gehen wir wohl fahren bei okayem wetter um ca 14.00.
> wenn interesse besteht -> PN
> 
> biergeschenke werden wie immer gerne angenommen



also, wie schauts aus, kommt denn jetzt jemand?
Würde sagen, wir können ja ein bischen aufm Rotenfels fahren, dann wäre als Treffpunkt der Bahnhof von Bad Münster geeignet.


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. April 2006)

Also, hier:
Wenn das Wetter wieder mitspielt fahren wir am Montag wieder. Wahrscheinlich gehts auf den Kuhberg und dessen Trails runter. 
Treffpunkt ist um 14.00 Uhr der Bahnhofsvorplatz Bad Kreuznach.

Bei Interesse p. m.


----------



## Thomas (2. Mai 2006)

Wir sind gesterrn kurzfristig zur selben Zeit unterwegs gewesen - wir haben nur eine 4-er Gruppe kurz hinter der Sternwarte gesehen (2 Ghost-Bikes, Rest nicht erkannt...)- wart ihr das?


----------



## caress (2. Mai 2006)

Wassertrinker ist alleine gefahren auf dem rotenfels.
ich musste *hust* leichte schäden der vorherigen abende noch auskurieren.


----------



## Wassertrinker (3. Mai 2006)

das nächste mal bitte vorher absagen


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. Mai 2006)

servus! 

dirtmäßig geht demnächst wieder was..... aber das is alle noch streng geheim  und es fehlen noch ein paar tonnen erde 

ansonsten bin ich auch öfters kuhberg rotenfels usw. unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (22. Mai 2006)

Trotz eines Regenrisikos von 90%  ist für das lange Wochenende eine kleine Freeriderunde am Kuhberg geplant. Entweder am Donnerstag oder am Freitag. So genau steht das noch nicht fest. 

Wer Interesse hat, bitte pm, dann gibts nähre Infos, und ob wir denn überhaupt fahren.


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. Mai 2006)

...is zwar regen gemeldet aber in kreuznach regnets eh nit


----------



## caress (24. Mai 2006)

so wieder daheim 

trails sind eingefahren und als tauglich für morgen befunden worden  
treffpunkt 14.00 kreisverwaltung, salinenstraße. morgen, der donnerstag


----------



## b4cke (28. Mai 2006)

hey,

hab mich extra mal registriert um euch zu schreiben (mensch ist das nett von mir -.-)
Aber vorab eine Frage, CC = Cross Country? 

Bin auch aus KH, endlich mal nen bike das auch was hergibt, auch wenn die Federgabel vielleicht nicht das Wahre ist -.- aber man kann ja zu kaufen 
Bin gestern erst die Strecke hinten im Salinental gebiked, geht unendlich lange den Berg hoch (da findet ihr am Fuß des Berges das rote Kreuz oder ne Blutbank oder so und weiter oben eben nen altersheim? oder so eine klinik, weis ich nicht genau).
Doch nach gut 40 minuten auffahrt, ja auch teils schieben (habe noch keine große bikerkondition) gab es dann einen richtig schönen trail,  der die Strapazen wert war, auch wenn ich auf jenem einmal schön gestürzt bin.
(mein mitfahrer, schon erfahrener und auch ein wenig durchgeknallt wenn es um abfahrten geht blieb 2 mal auf der strecke liegen  )

Werde nun öfters mal vorbei schauen, wenn ihr mal Lust habt zu biken, dann schreibt einfach, ich frag dann rum und dann sollte da was drin sein (bitte eben nur um verständnis wegen meiner fehlenden kondition -.-).

greetz
Christoph


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. Mai 2006)

Jo, Blutspendeklinik, Altenheim, das ist noch der bequemste Weg um auf'n Rotenfels hoch zu kommen. Da oben gibts dann ein dutzend Trails in verschiedensten Variationen.

Kondition is nicht schlimm, auch ich hab die einer Schlaftablette.....  

Behalt den Beitrag im Auge, wird bestimmt wieder was veröffentlicht, wenn wir fahren. 

flo.


----------



## caress (29. Mai 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Kondition is nicht schlimm, auch ich hab die einer Schlaftablette.....
> 
> 
> 
> > ich dachte du schiebst nur aus solidarität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (29. Mai 2006)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> Wassertrinker schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poo-cocktail (29. Mai 2006)

...mit dem Fichtenmopped?

ander alternative: einfach warten bis die waldarbeiter das erledigt haben


----------



## caress (30. Mai 2006)

der roll in ist halt total im arsch und müsste neu geshaped werden und das man gescheit die bäume da rausbekommt wage ich zu bezweifeln.
liegt wohl wirklich an den waldarbeitern das teil freizubekommen 

aber herrichten ist auf jeden fall angesagt.. ma sehen was sich am ehesten dazu eignet.


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. Mai 2006)

also, ist wohl nochma visuelles in augenschein nehmen angebracht!
bald is mein abi rum, dann hab ich auch unter der Woche Zeit!!!!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (1. Juni 2006)

Ich bin auch dafür (und dabei) die ein oder andere Strecke zu "modifizieren"


----------



## Wassertrinker (1. Juni 2006)

Jo, vielleicht anlieger mal vom laub befreien und so. ast- und gebüschfrei sind die wege ja eigentlich, da sie ja von der stadt/forstamt für die wanderer gepflegt werden.

aber den krater glaub ich räumt von denen so schnell niemand frei...


----------



## caress (1. Juni 2006)

könnn uns ja nach pfingsten nochma zusammen setzen und überlegen was sich eignet  
pfingtsmontag oder dienstag z.b. wäre ich auch wieder in kreuznach.


----------



## Wassertrinker (2. Juni 2006)

Dienstag wäre super!!! Da wäre ich dabei! Am Montag hab ich leider keine Zeit...
So, ich geh dann mal schnell meine Abiklausur in Mathe schreiben!


----------



## caress (2. Juni 2006)

viel erfolg flo 

und ich bin wohl doch erst ab donnerstag da, freitag bock auf kleine tour?
hab mir gerade neues bike geleistet.. das big hit muss ma hitten


----------



## 7 Zwerge (3. Juni 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag wäre super!!! Da wäre ich dabei!



Da wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (5. Juni 2006)

also, ich versuch morgen so um 4 uhr am bahnhof in bad kreuznach zu sein!!!
(kann sein, dass es später wird.. ich hab vorher noch das erfolgreiche beenden einer schriftlichen abi-prüfung zu feiern! - PROST!!!)

wer kommt denn jetzt alles morgen mit?! bitte pm... naja, da bin ich auf jeden fall!!!!!


----------



## caress (6. Juni 2006)

jetzt ja irgendwie ein wenig zu spät aber ich kann wie gesagt nur freitag


----------



## Wassertrinker (6. Juni 2006)

Ok, super! ich kann aber erst so um 3 uhr. Wenn das zu spät ist, dann kann ich ja nachträglich noch zu euch stoßen!
Aprospos "euch": das schließt natürlich ein, dass noch mehr Leute mitkommen!!!! 

Also, am Freitag gehts wieder Berg-hoch, Berg-ruuuuunter!   

Treffen wir uns wieder an der Kreisverwaltung?

Bis dann... bin ja mal gespannt, wieviele Leute kommen. flo.


----------



## MTB-Rider (7. Juni 2006)

Servus!! Wohn noch net lange nähe KH !!!

SUCHE ANSCHLUSS!!!! 

Wann fährt jemand nähe Rotenfels mit dem MTB oder so???


----------



## Wassertrinker (7. Juni 2006)

MTB-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!! Wohn noch net lange nähe KH !!!
> 
> SUCHE ANSCHLUSS!!!!
> 
> Wann fährt jemand nähe Rotenfels mit dem MTB oder so???



Was fährst du denn so hauptsächlich?! Freeride, urban, ...? 
Eia, am Freitag an der Kreisverwaltung. Da geht die Post (bzw. Freeridetour) ab!


----------



## MTB-Rider (7. Juni 2006)

Oh da kann ich leider net!! Hab am Samstag Alpinathlon!!! Aber wenn ihr euch mal wieder trifft??? Könnte ich mal kommen!! Bis jetzt bin ich immer nur CC gefahren!!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (7. Juni 2006)

Also Freitag gegen 15 / 15.30 Uhr würde mir auch passen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. Juni 2006)

hat jemand morgen bock? so zwischen 16:und 17:00 Kuhberg Rotenfels

dann schickt ne PM


----------



## caress (8. Juni 2006)

ok, ich auf jeden
15.00 kreisverwaltung am freitag?

kai, dann stoß doch aufm rotenfels dazu, oder halt später losfahren.. wege dürften dank wm frei sein  
bei fußball abhängigkeit: das waldheim überträgt bestimmt.
und ne weizen pause ist nie verkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (8. Juni 2006)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> kai, dann stoß doch aufm rotenfels dazu, oder halt später losfahren.. wege dürften dank wm frei sein
> bei fußball abhängigkeit: das waldheim überträgt bestimmt.
> und ne weizen pause ist nie verkehrt



De Kai will ja selbst guggn, wie sich 22 mann + schiri um den ball kloppen!


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. Juni 2006)

aber nur wegen dem bier


----------



## Wassertrinker (8. Juni 2006)

PUUUH!!!! ich hatte schon angst, du unterliegst solchen massenveranstaltungen ohne jeglichen individualismus...

also, ich bin am freitag auf jeden fall auch dabei (beim radfahren)!!!!


----------



## caress (8. Juni 2006)

also abgemacht?

15.00 kreisverwaltung?
ich fahr natürlich im eintracht frankfurt trikot


----------



## 7 Zwerge (8. Juni 2006)

Muß leider morgen Mittag im Labor sitzen.
Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus??


----------



## Wassertrinker (8. Juni 2006)

Eia, morgen is doch FREITAG!!!!!!!!!
Ich glaube wir solltn das mit "morgen", "übermorgen" und so lassen. Da entstehen nur Missverständnisse!

Nun ja, weiß nicht, wie oft es gesagt wurde, aber am Freitag, den 9.6.2006 treffen wir uns an der Kreisverwaltung in Bad Kreuznach / RLP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (8. Juni 2006)

ich bin dann auch um 15.00 an der kreisverwaltung, wer net da ist kann ja später dazustoßen 
im grunde fährt man ja sowieso nur im kreis um kreuznach
samstag bin ich schon wieder in mannem, falle also aus...aber die andere sind bestimmt hochmotiviert bei dem wettebericht


----------



## Wassertrinker (9. Juni 2006)

Am Sonn- oder Montag könnten wir nochmal fahren. Am Sonntag ist mir die Uhrzeit egal, Montag aber ehr so um 14.00 Uhr.

Heute (Freitag) ist die Tour wegen eines missglückten "Bunnyhop-to-TableWip"   gescheitert!!!

Also, wie siehts aus am Sonntag oder Montag?!


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. Juni 2006)

du meinst bestimmt bunny hop to tailwhip  aber egal.....wer versucht denn sowas? hihi das hab ich bis jetz nur auf bmxvideos gesehn...


----------



## Wassertrinker (12. Juni 2006)

Ich muss mal wieder in die Runde fragen: Geht am Donnerstag oder Freitag was?!

Es ist die Idee entstanden mal aufn Lemberg zu gurken, da oben gibts ja auch den See, da halt mal anstädnig Rast machen und dann noch ein paar Trails fahren. 

Wer hatn Interesse?!


----------



## caress (12. Juni 2006)

so wieder draussen ausm krankenhaus.
ende vom lied:
prellung der wirbelsäule und freitag gehts in die röhre zur nächsten untersuchung, 2 monate bike verbot vorerst, drop verbot wird wohl noch ein wenig länger sein.
tja 1 jahr pause ist dann wohl angesagt.
yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!

bin erstmal krank geschrieben bis ende des monats, freitag geht grillen am blue marlin vor peacenetwork ab 20.00 bzw 21.00 falls jemand bock hat dann nach lemberg runde


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. Juni 2006)

Hat zwar nix mit biken zu tun, aber was geht denn am Mittwoch Abend?


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. Juni 2006)

Samma, was ist hier eigentlich los?!
Ne ganze Menge Leute sagen: "Wenn ihr nochmal fahrt, sagt mir Bescheid!!!" 
Aber wenn man dann mal nachfragt, ob jmd am Woende Bock hat kommt Null Reaktion! Soll man euch anrufen oder persönlich vorbei kommen, oder wie habt ihr euch das mit dem Bescheid sagen gemeint???  

Einer der wenigen Beantworter carees hat sich ja leider selbst aus dem Rennen gekickt....


----------



## caress (29. Juni 2006)

war aber schon wieder ne schoner tour fahren 
einmal nach hackenheim, dann panzerstraße lang und schön emil jacob runter.. yay.




zum glück liest der arzt nicht mit


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Juni 2006)

wenn ihr richtig das bike schocken wollt, hab ich hier noch ne empfehlung:

aufm kuhberg hoch. dort wo die aussichtsplattform ist und der antennenturm. etwas weiter gehts nen weg runter nach bad münster.

der weg ist ein single-trail, extrem steinig. macht irre fun und ich werd ihn irgendwann wieder mit dem bike runter touren.

ansonsten gibts in KH nicht so lecker trails. bin deswegen im urlaub mal nach I-O gefahren. da hatten 20 km mehr fun gemacht, als 10 x kuhberg hoch und runter.


----------



## Wassertrinker (29. Juni 2006)

Mit IO meinst du Idar Oberstein??? 

Ja, die Antenne hab ich schon gesehen - von unten. Von oben hab ich sie noch nicht gefunden!
Eia, dann treffen wir uns mal und fahren zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (29. Juni 2006)

ich weiss wo se is


----------



## Wassertrinker (29. Juni 2006)

Cool, von dem hab ich sogar Handy- und ICQ-Nummer!  

Können wir ja mal fahren, wenn sich ansonsten hier nimand mehr meldet!


----------



## caress (29. Juni 2006)

[





			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr richtig das bike schocken wollt, hab ich hier noch ne empfehlung:
> 
> aufm kuhberg hoch. dort wo die aussichtsplattform ist und der antennenturm. etwas weiter gehts nen weg runter nach bad münster.
> 
> ...



ja is wirklich immer wieder geil, der wurzel (yoshi bla bla bla) ist nur flüssiger zu fahren und daher meine erste wahl.

dir is aber jetzt klar das du besuch bekommst in uwersteen 





			
				Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Mit IO meinst du Idar Oberstein???
> Ja, die Antenne hab ich schon gesehen - von unten. Von oben hab ich sie noch nicht gefunden!
> Eia, dann treffen wir uns mal und fahren zusammen!



du fährst den weg rein der an der rodlewiese vorebeiführt (der geteerte richtung rheingrafenstein).
nicht links richtung burg (wie wir letztens gefahren sind) sondern rechts halten.
dann nicht rechts abiegen sondern wieder links halten.
-> extrem steiniger uphill, wenn du es schaffst prima.

dann kommst du bei der antenne raus.
und da an der kante ist auch der weg hinab..handy mitnehmen und geld für den "fährmann" oder waden power für wieder hinauf.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Juni 2006)

ich fahr grundsätzlich nur allein - sorry. aber wege in IO (irra-uwwastän) kenn ich auch zur genüge.


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. Juni 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr grundsätzlich nur allein - sorry. aber wege in IO (irra-uwwastän) kenn ich auch zur genüge.



Bist bestimmt voll de Bluffer und fährst en Damenrad! Nein, sorry, war nur ein Witz!
Könntest du wenigstens mal beschrieben, von wo aus in IO denn die dollen Wege starten?


----------



## Thomas (30. Juni 2006)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> dann kommst du bei der antenne raus.
> und da an der kante ist auch der weg hinab..handy mitnehmen und geld für den "fährmann" oder waden power für wieder hinauf.


Quatsch 
von unten gehts es evtl 100 m steil bergauf , dann kannst Du nach rechts wegfahren (ein paar treppen hoch) dann kommst um am Ende vom Ho Chi Minh (Lidl Parkplatz) raus.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Juni 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Bist bestimmt voll de Bluffer und fährst en Damenrad! Nein, sorry, war nur ein Witz!
> Könntest du wenigstens mal beschrieben, von wo aus in IO denn die dollen Wege starten?



ich hab ne militärische karte, die könnt ich einscannen und die nettesten punkte drauf markieren.

kommt halt drauf an, was du tun wilst.

an georg weierbach geht nen weg hoch, der führt hin nach idar-oberstein durch den wald.

top. oder über die gefallenen felsen. hinten an nahbollenbach hoch, richtig mittelbollenbach und dann hinten die berge hoch.

oder du tourst über die landschaftlichen wege nach mittelreidenbach.

kirn ist sehenswert. da gehts hoch zu diesem aussichtspunkt. 

spitze ist weiterhin, in weierbach, wo der sendemast ist, dort hoch. dann über die hügel richtung kirn.

sehr schön ist am kupferbergwerg richtung niederhosenbach. 

hast du kein bock mehr auf locker trails, biegst halt einfach links am kupferbergwerg ein, und fährst über die höhenzüge.

usw... 

EXTREM genial: fährst richtung kirchenbollenbach. "irgendwo" gehts den berg dann links richtung militärgebiet hoch. auf keinen fall da rein! aber dort in der nähe machts nach nem kilometer nur hoch, richtig spass.

ach ja. und was hab ich in kh?........................... die wohl schönsten weinberge, die ich mir vorstellen kann.


----------



## Thomas (30. Juni 2006)

Kannst ja mal hier die ein oder andere Tour eintragen:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/laender/view/20/rheinland-pfalz


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. Juni 2006)

@ALPHA-CENTAURI:
Uuuur, ne gescannte Karte wäre super!!! Da könne man dann alle Trails eintragen!

Sind das denn Trails, oder Forstwege / Schotterstraßen?

Hab Bekannte in IO, Berge sind da ja genug. 
So wie hier in Bad Kreuznach. Ich glaube du kensnt dich hier einfach nicht gut genug aus (*räusper*, ich auch nicht), aber die Trails die ich kenne sind erste Sahne! Und keinen Meter durch Weinberge! ÄÄÄÄTSCH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Juni 2006)

ne, für touren langts nicht in bin in den jahren nie mehr als 20 km gefahren. maximal 30 bis 40.


----------



## Thomas (30. Juni 2006)

Alpha: Wir haben das IBC Moderatorentreffen schon häufiger in Bad Kreuznach veranstaltet - da waren alle immer äusserst vom Bikerevier begeistert, egal wie weit die anreise war. mit dabei auch leute die schon etliche Alpencross etc hinter sich hatten und die du schon auf Fotos in der BIKE / MountainBike gesehen hast....

Ich denke du solltest mal mit den richtigen Leuten fahren - ich finde es einfach wunderbar hier
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Wassertrinker (2. Juli 2006)

Cooler Trail da von der Antenne runter zur Fähre! (Kuhberg)

Danke für die Wegbeschreibung Nils!

Die Fähre ist bis September bis 20.00 Uhr abends da! Is von 18.00 Uhr um 2 Stunden verlängert worden!


----------



## n31n (6. Juli 2006)

Kann mal wirklich jmd ne Genaue karte mit den ganzen Trails einzeichnen (kenn nur den weg von Rüdesheim quer durchn wald aufm rotenfells hoch und dann nach bad münster/kreuznach, wieder runter

und zwar den weg *link* mich würd der nach traisen mal intressieren, wo man da runter muss... naja mein rad is momentan eh schrott, also könnt ihr euch zeit lasse


----------



## caress (7. Juli 2006)

na dann prost doppelpost


----------



## caress (7. Juli 2006)

n31n schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal wirklich jmd ne Genaue karte mit den ganzen Trails einzeichnen (kenn nur den weg von Rüdesheim quer durchn wald aufm rotenfells hoch und dann nach bad münster/kreuznach, wieder runter
> 
> und zwar den weg *link* mich würd der nach traisen mal intressieren, wo man da runter muss... naja mein rad is momentan eh schrott, also könnt ihr euch zeit lasse







von dem aussichtspunkt bastei aus:
nicht am hang endlang fahren sondern dem linken wegverlauf folgen (und die schöööne wurzel unterwegs nicht vergessen als kicker zu benutzen).
nicht den schmalen weg rechts abbiegen der zum parkplatz führt sondern links einbiegen auf den relativ schmalen weg der meist gras bewachsen ist. wenn du beim sportplatz rauskommst hast du ihn verpasst.

im grunde wars das auch schon..soweit ich mich erinnere kommen keine abzweigungen mehr, der trail verengt sich sehr bald und neigt sich gen falllinie.
oft hängen viele pflanzen hinein..brille auf jeden fall anziehen.

du kommst oberhalb der grillhütte raus am ortsausgang traisen wenn du dich rechts hälst.

na dann viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (7. Juli 2006)

n31n schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal wirklich jmd ne Genaue karte mit den ganzen Trails einzeichnen (kenn nur den weg von Rüdesheim quer durchn wald aufm rotenfells hoch und dann nach bad münster/kreuznach, wieder runter
> 
> und zwar den weg *link* mich würd der nach traisen mal intressieren, wo man da runter muss... naja mein rad is momentan eh schrott, also könnt ihr euch zeit lasse


Ich fahr die Strecke öfters von Mandel aus, da kann ich dich gerne in Rüdesheim einsammeln und mitnehmen,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Wassertrinker (7. Juli 2006)

Traisentrail ist dieses Jahr frei von Ästen usw!!!
Nachdem der Trail durch ein Geröllfeld mit einzelnen Bäumen mit Stufen aus querliegenden Balken ging steht man erstmal auf einem kleinen freien Platz.

wenn ich carees eben bei seiner Beschriebung richtig verstanden, will er sich dann rechts halten. 
Wenn du dich aber auf dem kleinen Platz links hällst kommste in 5 Metern an einen Zaun (oder sowas). Dann da die kleine enge Treppe runter. Unterhalb der Treppe is noch ne geile steile Rechtskurve, die man umbedingt bei diesem Trail mitnehemn muss!!!

@ ohshitdude: Jo, wenn du bock hast zu fahren: Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Wassertrinker (7. Juli 2006)

@ n31n, ja, ne genaue Karte wäre mal was.... ...


----------



## caress (7. Juli 2006)

das rechts diente nur zur orientierung um die verwirrung komplett zu machen 


also freitag kuhberg mit zwischenstop am silbersee und anschliessender abfahrt durch das wunderschöne dingsda tal?
ich werde tod sein  


da erbitte ich auch nochmal eine wegbeschreibung:
 es gibt ja 2 trails runter ab der gaststätte hinter dem silbersee.
einmal bei dem schild, man kommt dann ja bei den engen 2 kurven raus und kreuzt den breiten weg der weiterführt zu dem schmittenstollen, ab dem man ja dann den breiten weg(mit den wasserinnen) weiterhinunter fährt und links von dem bach in niederhausen herauskommt.

ich bin aber mal rechts von dem bach herausgekommen unten..ich finde aber nicht mehr den startpunkt wo dieser los geht, der mit den ganzen wurtzeln  

kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## ohshitdude (7. Juli 2006)

yo nils,
meinste vielleicht schinderhannesloch?!?
könnt nach deiner beschreibung hinkommen..
wenn du das meinst, kann ich dir zeigen.


----------



## caress (7. Juli 2006)

freitag? 
samstag kann ich doch nicht


----------



## frankZer (9. Juli 2006)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> da erbitte ich auch nochmal eine wegbeschreibung:
> es gibt ja 2 trails runter ab der gaststätte hinter dem silbersee.
> einmal bei dem schild, man kommt dann ja bei den engen 2 kurven raus und kreuzt den breiten weg der weiterführt zu dem schmittenstollen, ab dem man ja dann den breiten weg(mit den wasserinnen) weiterhinunter fährt und links von dem bach in niederhausen herauskommt.
> 
> ...




noch ne dritte recht gute alternative ab der gaststätte sind die serpentinen (wenn man das so nenne darf) runter nach oberhausen, ist meiner meinung nach der fahrtechnisch beste weg von da aus runter.
ich fahr in der regel die anderen abfahrten von niederhausen aus rauf, soweit ich das konditionell überhaupt kann.


----------



## Wassertrinker (9. Juli 2006)

Montag um 5 uhr wird ab Bahnhof KH ne Runde über Kuhberg und Rotenfels gefahren!


----------



## Wassertrinker (10. Juli 2006)

verschoben auf halb 7....


----------



## caress (10. Juli 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> verschoben auf halb 7....



verschieb ma lieber auf ähhh freitag morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohshitdude (11. Juli 2006)

jo wegen freitag müsste man noch ne uhrzeit ausmachen...
wo solls denn hingehn??


----------



## caress (11. Juli 2006)

ohshitdude schrieb:
			
		

> jo wegen freitag müsste man noch ne uhrzeit ausmachen...
> wo solls denn hingehn??



entweder kuhberg dann silbersee
oder silbersee dann rotenfels 
silbersee hat halt den tollen abkühlbonus nach der hass auffahrt 
bin für etwas früher morgens..gegen 10.00 oder so..da brennt die hitze noch nicht so.
silbersee auffahrt mittags is halt monsterheiss..
also am besten echt erst silbersee, dann rotenfels evntl dann über traisen hochfahren?!

treffen in ebernburg/schulhof oder so um 10.00?
dann is man um 11 halb 12 auch am se..und kann brotzeit machen.


----------



## Wassertrinker (11. Juli 2006)

Mann, seid ihr fies, während ihr euch dann am See fleetzt, starte ich zur Arbeit durch... ....


----------



## n31n (12. Juli 2006)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr die Strecke öfters von Mandel aus, da kann ich dich gerne in Rüdesheim einsammeln und mitnehmen,
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



Danke fürs angebot, aber ledier hats mein Fahrrad zerlegt. Falls du beim schützenhaus vorbeikämst wärs vll nur ein umweg von 100 metern und von Mandel nach Kreuznach: gar kein umweg, solang man ned beim Aldi vrobeifährt, kommt man eigentlich zwangsweise vor meienr Haustür vorbei. In Sachen kondition könnt ich niemals mit euch mithalten  
auch Grüße zurück
Jan
mhh was fehlt da wohl? deswgen kann ich momentan ned radfahrn


----------



## caress (12. Juli 2006)

morgen, donnerstag, gegen 19.00 drehen wir auch noch mal ne runde.


aber mal was anderes, ich finds krass wie viele wege mittlerweile mit ästen und baumstämmen geblockt sind. hab mehr aufgeräumt als gefahren.
und: big betty + schotter = bad idea
wieder was gelernt heute..


----------



## Wassertrinker (14. Juli 2006)

Jmd Lust Sonntag morgen zu fahren? Vll Silbersee oder so..... 
halt morgens, vor der großen Hitze hoch!!!! So um 10....

Wo ist eigentlich jetzt "der Technische" aufm Kuhberg. 
Ich meine nicht den Antennen-Trail, sondern irgendwie von der Bismarkhütte aus... ja und dann, wohin dann?


----------



## caress (15. Juli 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich jetzt "der Technische" aufm Kuhberg.
> Ich meine nicht den Antennen-Trail, sondern irgendwie von der Bismarkhütte aus... ja und dann, wohin dann?



 kein plan wo da noch einer sein soll..evntl der hinter der altenbaumburg. aber so richtig technich is da ja eigentlich nix.


----------



## Wassertrinker (15. Juli 2006)

der kai hatte was erwähnt.. .. 


also, die tour sonntag morgen wird eh nix. wenn dann montag. hab mich auf meinem schichtplan verguggt, aber ich glaube, am montag gibts noch weniger mitfahrer als am sonntag, was?!


----------



## ohshitdude (16. Juli 2006)

bin am mo sehr wahrscheinlich da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (16. Juli 2006)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> kein plan wo da noch einer sein soll..evntl der hinter der altenbaumburg. aber so richtig technich is da ja eigentlich nix.



Doch 

kurz hinter der Bismarckhütte links einen kleinen Weg rein, dem folgen, unten rechts. dann fast unsichtbar geht es rechts den hang hoch und endlos im Hang entlang bis zur Burg. Sehr schmal. Heisst üblicherweise "Barneyweg".


----------



## ohshitdude (16. Juli 2006)

ist das da nach der hütte die erste rechts kurve links rein?


----------



## caress (19. Juli 2006)

hast du ja mittlerwile selbst beantwortet..

freitag abend späääääät anyone?
obwohl samstag abend auch nochmal angesagt ist, da werd ich mich wohl mal  zum lemberg raufquälen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Juli 2006)

WOOOOOHAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Da hab ich ja was gefunden!

Geht los hinten am kreuznacher SalinenFreibad. Da ist dieser Kinderspielplazt. Dann gehts links hoch. Immer weiter den Berg hoch. Ist sehr gemütlich. IIRC Rhein Grafensteinweg oder sowas. Klasse aussicht über KH und Bad Münster.

Noch weiter oben traute ich meinen augen nicht: Ich war aufm KUHBERG! 

Jetzt weiss ich auch endlich, wo der weg weitergeht, da beim Kuhberg wo der Antennenmast ist.

Ich bin dann weiter, richtung KH10 nach altenbaumburg. Ein Trail, das müsst ihr euch antun. Absolut lecker! Zieht euch grobe Stollen auf. Ist trockener Waldboden, viel schotter und unter Kuhberg grober Steiniger WEg.

Dann gings ri chtung ALtenbaumburg. Ich musst das Teil suchen. Aber da  gibts ne richtig geile Abfahrt auf dem KH10. Dann zur Burg und die Abfahrt da runter war natürlich absolut geil.

Unten bin ich dann mit 50 in die Senke der 30er Zone rein. Hat das ein Bock gemacht und die Juicy schwitzen lassen. Ich muss schon sagen, so 200er Anker halten wirklich. Das ist kein Vergleich zu den dreckingen V-Brakes. 

Selbst wenn der 200er mal ausfält, hält der 180er hinten noch dicke genug reserven bereit. Aber dennoch: Das Teil rubbelt leider immer noch 

Den Weg kann ich euch echt empfehlen! Das nächste mal fahr ich den Kuhberg die Strasse hoch, zur Antenne und dann am Trafo den Trail runter, wo ich eben sagte, dass ich da hoch bin.

Hier noch die Karte von IO:

http://rapidshare.de/files/26262979/Karte_1.jpg.html

Und ein paar WENIGE der geilen WEge in IO:

http://rapidshare.de/files/26264079/Karte_edit.jpg.html

Von IO Selbst hab ich leider selbst keine Karte. Da kann ic h schlossweiher > Weiterfahren empfehlen . Richtung Göttschied. Oder von Georg Weierbach > Göttschied. Gefallene Felsen. Mahlbergkopf.




			
				Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Cooler Trail da von der Antenne runter zur Fähre! (Kuhberg)




Jeppn, den mein ich. Den brauch ich 1x im Jahr und hätte mich dieses Jahr schon wieder zerlegt .

Und zum mitfahren: Ne, ich fahr alleine. Ich hab keine Lust, mir vorschreiben zu lassen, dass ich zuviel schiebe, dass ich nicht mich ausruhen kann, wann ich will, oder auf andere warten muss, was auch immer. 

einzig bräucht ich mal jemand, der mal checkt, ob die abstimmung vom ES7 passt.


----------



## Wassertrinker (19. Juli 2006)

Ich such dann heute mal "den technischen"...
@ALPHA-CENTAURI: du scheinst ja ziemlich begeisert zu sein :-D
auch, wenn ich mit deiner wegbeschriebung nix anfangen kann, aber naja, egal...


----------



## Thomas (19. Juli 2006)

wir fahren ab 20:15 ab ecke Alzeyer Str. ecke lina hilger strasse. wer mitfahren will kann mich kurz anrufen - handy nr ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/impressum.php 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (19. Juli 2006)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren ab 20:15 ab ecke Alzeyer Str. ecke lina hilger strasse. wer mitfahren will kann mich kurz anrufen - handy nr ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/impressum.php
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



an was für einem datum?


----------



## Thomas (19. Juli 2006)

heute


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Juli 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/26329478/Video_006_.3gp.html

Video!


----------



## caress (19. Juli 2006)

blair witch projekt ? 
.aber fahr doch einfach mal mit alpha, wir sind eher das gegenteil von ner flotten truppe in der niemand rücksicht nimmt. und ein par neu wege hättest du ja dann auch kennengelernt.


bin zurzeit nicht in kreuznach..war nix mit mitfahren heute..wär bestimmt "interessant geworden" mit unseren 20kg böcken.


----------



## Thomas (20. Juli 2006)

wir sind bei 35° los und haben uns bei der Hitze nur eine kurze Runde gegönnt - danach sind wir noch das Kaufhof Parkhaus hochgefahren und haben Apres-Bike in der Summerlounge am Strand gemacht 

Fotos: Sonnenuntergang auf der Gans - Strand-Feeling ind er Innenstadt. Ich liebe Bad Kreuznach!


----------



## caress (20. Juli 2006)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos: Sonnenuntergang auf der Gans - Strand-Feeling ind er Innenstadt. Ich liebe Bad Kreuznach!



das wird mein freitag programm 
danke für die anregung, vor allem der teil mit dem aprés bike


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Juli 2006)

Wärs mal google earth mässig möglich, dass du sagst, wo genau die 2 fotos gemacht worden sind? ich frag mich, wo dieser sandstrand sein soll


----------



## caress (20. Juli 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Wärs mal google earth mässig möglich, dass du sagst, wo genau die 2 fotos gemacht worden sind? ich frag mich, wo dieser sandstrand sein soll



sandstrand: auf dem dach des kaufhof parkhauses in der innenstadt/fußgängerzone.

gans: is schwer zu erkennen welchem punkt auf der gans das bild gemacht wurde, kenne auch nicht alle vertrockenten bäume  )aber is ja eigentlich überall schön an der kante.
..einfach den emil jacob weg endlang fahren. 
--> rheingrafenstraße hoch, dann nach der ampel rechts einbiegen.
-->nach dem franzisskustift links bergrauf, durch die absperrung (die rot/weißen pfosten) durch und immer geradeaus bis in den wald.
--> immer rechts an der kante endlang.

irgendwo da wurde wohl das bild gemacht


----------



## Wassertrinker (20. Juli 2006)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> danach sind wir noch das Kaufhof Parkhaus hochgefahren und haben Apres-Bike in der Summerlounge am Strand gemacht



Das beste, was man bei dem Wetter machen kann!
Habt ihr die Bikes mit hoch genommen / durftet ihr sie mit hoch nehmen?


----------



## Thomas (20. Juli 2006)

wir sind die Rampen einfach hochgefahren (an den Schranken passt man gut vorbei) - oben haben wir sie mit reingenommen. Spass hat nachher die Abfahrt über die 6 ? Etagen gemacht, die ersten 2 sind nur etwas sandig 

Alternativ gibts auch nen Aufzug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Juli 2006)

haäh????? wie kommt man da hoch? muss ich auch ausprobieren . also nur das parkhaus hoch. gut. werd ich abchecken


----------



## poo-cocktail (20. Juli 2006)

...aber alleine Bier trinken macht glaub nicht so viel Spass 

nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder am Start da drehen wir mal wieder gschwind n'Ründchen oder? Irgendwer muss euch ja mal n bissl zum schwitzen bringen  
nach der Regenerationsphase diese Woche dürftet ihr ja megafit sein


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Juli 2006)

Bin da heut mal hoch  Bilder folgen noch.
ich dacht, das wär so ne palmen oase oder sowas. ich hab von dem ding noch nie gehört.













Warn geiler Tag - nur meine Handykamera ist halt nicht die dollste.


----------



## Wassertrinker (20. Juli 2006)

Also, zur Summerlounge hoch is etwas kompliziert...
Gibt einige Leute, von denen ich gehört habe, dass sie sich restlos verlaufen haben!  
Also, du kommst die Salienenstraße vom Mc's her. Dann is die erste Straße rechts die Fußgängerzone. Die zweite musst du aber erst rein! Dann 20m geradeaus, gehst du unter dem Durchgang vom Kaufhof zum Parkhaus durch. 
Direkt da unter dem Durchgang ist links die Treppe und der Aufzug, der hoch führt.
Es gibt auch noch einen andren Aufzug, aber da stehst du oben vor verschlossenen Türen.

Hihi, ja, die Rampen hoch, das ist ne geile Idee!!!!!

Bin grad den "Technischen" gefahren! Mitags um 4, puuuh, HEISSSSSS!!!!
Ich ruf hier spaßeshalber mal zu nem Contest auf: Wer es packt den Trail mit weniger als 10x Fußabsetzen durchzufahren bekiommt ne Flasche Bier! 
Und ich hät mich eigentlich als trialistsch gut eingeschätzt


----------



## Thomas (20. Juli 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da heut mal hoch  Bilder folgen noch.
> ich dacht, das wär so ne palmen oase oder sowas. ich hab von dem ding noch nie gehört.
> 
> Warn geiler Tag - nur meine Handykamera ist halt nicht die dollste.



Ham die dich mit der Brille nicht reingelassen oder warum hast Du Parkplatz-Fotos gemacht? 
Hats dir gefallen?
Runter fahren macht Spass - oder?


----------



## Thomas (20. Juli 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Also, zur Summerlounge hoch is etwas kompliziert...
> Gibt einige Leute, von denen ich gehört habe, dass sie sich restlos verlaufen haben!
> Also, du kommst die Salienenstraße vom Mc's her. Dann is die erste Straße rechts die Fußgängerzone. Die zweite musst du aber erst rein! Dann 20m geradeaus, gehst du unter dem Durchgang vom Kaufhof zum Parkhaus durch.
> Direkt da unter dem Durchgang ist links die Treppe und der Aufzug, der hoch führt.
> ...



Der technische (hinter der Bismarkhütte links weg, kommst unter der Brücke zur Altenbaumburg raus) heisst allgemein Barney (Geröllheimer-)weg. Dieses Jahr finde ich den noch heftiger als letztes Jahr, da er teils abgerutscht ist und alles sooo trocken ist. Summerlounge: einfach normal in den Kaufhof und im Aufzug ganz hochfahren - kommst direkt an der Bar raus. Aus der S.Oliver Abteilung direkt in eine andere Welt


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Juli 2006)

Ne, ich hat kein Geld. Geh am Freitag mit Freundin hin, wenns wetter gut ist.

Runterfahren ist lustig: Lenker einschlagen, 1x bremsen pro Stockwert, weiter rollen


----------



## caress (20. Juli 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Bin grad den "Technischen" gefahren! Mitags um 4, puuuh, HEISSSSSS!!!!
> Ich ruf hier spaßeshalber mal zu nem Contest auf: Wer es packt den Trail mit weniger als 10x Fußabsetzen durchzufahren bekiommt ne Flasche Bier!
> Und ich hät mich eigentlich als trialistsch gut eingeschätzt



wenn man ht wieder 2 bremsen hat und ne schaltung bin ich dabei.
der sieger steht ja eh schon fest eigentlich..ne kai


----------



## poo-cocktail (21. Juli 2006)

hihi das spielchen haben wir schon öfters gespielt. unter 10 schaff ich locker .

mit dem fully geht das aber auch .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (21. Juli 2006)

Jepp, ich bin auch dabei!
Mitm Fully kannstes ja mal probieren Nils.


----------



## caress (21. Juli 2006)

lemberg fällt in zukunft wegen ungeilheit aus..dafür haben wir nen nicen kicker gebaut auf der abfahrt, den ich wohl nie wieder fahren werde..aber wie gesagt
lemberg ist RAUS


----------



## poo-cocktail (25. Juli 2006)

heute abend radfahren?  kuhberg, rotenfels....


----------



## Thomas (25. Juli 2006)

Wir fahren Donnerstag abend um 20:00 - infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2881


----------



## Wassertrinker (27. Juli 2006)

Habe heute morgen mit meinen Stollen dem morgentlich jungfräulichen Gras die Tautropfen aus dem Blattwerk gewedelt!
Bin um 6 Uhr direkt nach der Nachtschicht aufn Rotenfels hoch! Sau cool! Im wahrsten sinne des Wortes  
Vor allem keine nervigen Wanderer, denen man ansieht, dass sie es dir umbedingt sagen wollen, sich aber nicht trauen: "Das sind Wander- und keine Radwege!!!"   Nee, die meisten Wanderer sind ja ok und freundlich!

Aber mal was andres: Leute, fahrt öfters den Traisentrail!!!!!!! Der beginnt zuzuwachsen mit irgendwelchen geschützten  Naturkräutern!
Aber is noch fahrbar!


----------



## caress (27. Juli 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was andres: Leute, fahrt öfters den Traisentrail!!!!!!! Der beginnt zuzuwachsen mit irgendwelchen geschützten  Naturkräutern!
> Aber is noch fahrbar!



ja, hab ich gemerkt am samstag. es lebe die brennnessel.
bin auch nur einmal hingefallen..ein tip für die vertrider.



ab montag bin ich wieder länger da, d.h. viel biken, dann auch mal mim thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (27. Juli 2006)

Ok, Montag bin ich auch dabei!
Am Woende bin ich nicht in KH...


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. Juli 2006)

Mir fällt grad auf, Montag is verdammt schlecht! Da hab ich keine Zeit!
Habt ihr denn schon irgendwie was festgemacht? Terminmäßig....

Ansonsten würde ich ja einfach mal dienstag so um 18.00 oder 19.00 Uhr am Freizeitpark Kuhberg vorschlagen! Na, wie wärs Jungens?

Nils, du müsstest in KH sein, der Kai kann uns mal wieder "ins schwitzen bringen", und es finden sich bestimmt noch Leute! 

Ja, und es wird Zeit, das Thomas auch mal mitfährt: Hat ja schon oft genug hier gepostet....


----------



## caress (31. Juli 2006)

meine kurbel macht stress,
fällt andauernd ab so alle 2 km hats sie sich lose gedreht..

hab es schon mit entfetten und loctite probiert.
bringt nix..der aggresionszustand steigt.

naja, evntl. gibts ja ein wunder morgen und alles ist cool.
bin aber erstmal bis um 18 mindestens am arbeiten, wenn dann also ab 19 oder 20.00 erst.
ich klingel auf deinem handy dann kurz durch oder schreib dir ne pn


----------



## caress (5. August 2006)

heute nachmittag?
kuhberg mini roadgap..jemand bock?


----------



## Wassertrinker (5. August 2006)

sry, ich machn ruhigen heute... evt fahr ich morgen früh um 6 nochmal ne runde! jemand lust mitzukommen?


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. August 2006)

jabbadabbadu!

ich war heut mal den Barney Geröllheimer fahren. geht eigentlich ziemlich gut nur die ehemalige einfahrt zum trail haben die waldarbeiter zugeschoben. aber wer weiss wo der trail is isses kein problem.

Wer unterbietet 2 mal Fuß absetzen? 

Wann drehn wir mal wieder ne runde?


----------



## caress (7. August 2006)

ich kam am sonntag nicht mal den antennen trail runter ohne fußabsetzen 

hab mich imemrnoch nicht gescheit an de langen radstand vom biggie gewöhnt, trainieren ich muss :yedi:


----------



## Wassertrinker (8. August 2006)

An der Bismarkhüte links, halb steil bergab, und dann irgendwann rechts direkt den Hang runter, oder?! So kommt man hin zum Barney!

Ich glaube, du stehst einsam und verlassen an der Fuß-Absetz-Spitze  

Ich muss ihn auch nochmal fahren....


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. August 2006)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> ich kam am sonntag nicht mal den antennen trail runter ohne fußabsetzen
> 
> hab mich imemrnoch nicht gescheit an de langen radstand vom biggie gewöhnt, trainieren ich muss :yedi:



so lang is das doch garnet.

ich glaub du musst mir das Big Hit mal zum zureiten überlassen


----------



## caress (8. August 2006)

heute das fahrrad, morgen die freundin..jaja ich weiß wie sowas läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. August 2006)

hi nils, bin jetzt für alle schandtaten bereit, meld dich doch mal wenn ihr wieder fahren geht in BK, wenn nich hab ab nächste Woche Urlaub wollt da eh ma nach Mannheim zum Kumpel, der wollt mir da paar nette Strecken zeigen, handy nr müsstest du ja haben also lass mich doch einfach wissen wenn ihr wieder auf tour geht

greetz


----------



## X-Präsi (14. August 2006)

Hallo Leutz!

Habt Ihr ne Ahnung, wer da im Mom die Trails ziemlich unelegant zerbremst? Schaut mal bitte hier:


----------



## caress (14. August 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz!
> 
> Habt Ihr ne Ahnung, wer da im Mom die Trails ziemlich unelegant zerbremst? Schaut mal bitte hier:



hab mal den link eingefügt 
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234178&highlight=kreuznach


ich denke das aus unserer gruppe eher keiner dafür verantwortlich ist (ausser bei extremen wildsau kontakt  )halten die augen offen..


----------



## X-Präsi (14. August 2006)

Danke!  

Mein Rechner hat mich beim posten rausgekickt  Sch****technik


----------



## Wassertrinker (14. August 2006)

Jmd Lust morgen (Dienstag) nachmittag... so ab 15.00 Uhr zu fahren?
Man könnte sich ja mal die Barney-Angelegenheit anguggen, 
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
... und mir den richtigen Eingang zeigen.


----------



## X-Präsi (14. August 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Jmd Lust morgen (Dienstag) nachmittag... so ab 15.00 Uhr zu fahren?
> Man könnte sich ja mal die Barney-Angelegenheit anguggen,
> ...
> ...
> ...



wenn Ihr Bock habt, schaut Euch am besten auch mal den vom Birkerhof runter an. Dann wisst Ihr was ich meine...


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. August 2006)

ich wär dabei. allerdings kann ich erst um 16:30


----------



## Wassertrinker (17. August 2006)

Freitag, Samstag oder Sonntag jmd Bock ne Runde zu drehen? 
So ab 16:30 Uhr...

Sonntag würde mir persönlich am besten passen, aber an den anderen beiden Tagen gehts auch!
Obwohl, ich demletzt ja Sonntags den Antennentrail gefahren bin, und da war mehr los als auf der A5 zur Rush-Hour!!! Nils, du müsstest des bezeugen können! 

Also, Jungens, auf jetzt!!! Ich will rege Beteiligung erleben!


----------



## caress (17. August 2006)

bin zeuge, hab aber est wieder im september zeit.. hideout nimmt mich halt in beschlag.
kommt heute jemand von euch runter?
www.wehideyou.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. August 2006)

jajjajajaj nix wie enunner !!!! 


fahre gern ab Mittwoch nächste Woche mit, ab dann is der Jahrmarkt vorbei


----------



## Wassertrinker (17. August 2006)

Da bin ich auch dabei. Nächster Mittwoch is gut!!

Wer auch immer du bist  
Kumpel vom Nils, gelle?!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. August 2006)

Rischtöösch


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. August 2006)

Mal was zum träumen, motivieren, sabbern, oder einfach um die Umzugskartons zu packen und gen süden zu ziehen!  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170904


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. August 2006)

Hab noch nen (neuen) Trail entdeckt. Weiß nicht, vll ist den auch schon jmd gefahren und er istn alter Hut... Zumindest sind wir ihn noch nie zusammen gefahren!
Wenn man von der Bastei kommt, über dne Parkplatz bis vor zur Wegeskante / T-Kreuzung. Da rechts richtung Bad Münster und kommt dieses Stück mit Treppen, bzw. Felsen aufwärts. Davor geht es links den Hang runter. Is eigentlich nur ein Trampelpfad und am Anfang knifflig, besonders weil es nebendran halt steil runter geht und ich da echt nicht ins wackeln kommen will...
Aber dann gehts. Der Weg ist gut fahrbar. Bis auf die massigen engen Serpentienen!
Kennt den denn jetzt schon jmd? Der Trail kommt in Bad münster raus.

Ooh, äh nochwas: quietschende Bremsen..., wie war das Kai? Zwischen Bremskolben und Beläge Kupferpaste? Muss ich dann mal machen...


----------



## caress (23. August 2006)

der weg bei dme man entweder richtung bad kreuznach oder bad münster fahren kann??
am anfang nur serpentienen mit stufen dazwichen?

gibts 2 einstiege zu..einmal mit und einmal ohne estufen, war bestimmt der..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (24. August 2006)

Nein, den, den du meinst ist bestimmt der: Bastei, T-Kreuzung, Richtung Bad Kreuznach und dann rechts rein. 
Nein, den meine ich nicht! Meiner fängt direkt bei diesen doofen Treppen an, wenn man von der T-Kreuzung Richtung offizieller Aussichtspunkt mit Fernglas fährt.


----------



## caress (24. August 2006)

meinst nach den holztreppen?


----------



## Wassertrinker (24. August 2006)

Vor den Treppen. 
Ach, egal, wenn wir wieder mal oben sind, zeig ichs einfach!Das Woende bin ich nicht in KH, aber vll nächste Woche!
Dann sind auch entgültig alle Jahrmarkts-"Krankheiten" auskuriert!


----------



## poo-cocktail (29. August 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236687

grad gefunden... bin aber eh auf der Eurobike fahren 

vielleicht hat ja jemand bock mitzufahren....


----------



## caress (29. August 2006)

auf die euro oder auf die tour


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. September 2006)

hier is ja garnix los!  

die Woche mal wieder radln? So gegen mitte der Woche sieht das Wetter ja ganz gut aus.


----------



## Wassertrinker (18. September 2006)

Ich würde gerne, hock aber nur hier daheim rum mit nem Verband um den Fuß und hab Hummeln im Arsch.... *Selbstmitleid hab*  
Hoff, dass ich nächste Woche wieder fahren kann.


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. September 2006)

was machste denn mit deinem fuß für komische sachen das der kaputt geht?


----------



## caress (18. September 2006)

bin auch gerade voll eingebundne im büro aber ne kleine runde als mitagspause ist bestimmt drin 

schlammschlacht mittwoch oder eher sonnig donnerstag?




und hat zufällig jemand nen schlüsen für ein truvativ howitzer lager?


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. September 2006)

das is dochn hollowtech 2 schlüssel? den hab ich
Kostet aber auch nur n 10er plus 1,50 für das komische platikdingens um die konterung draufzudrehen.

Also ich geh morgen fahren zusammen mit dem Krüppel solangs trocken is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (18. September 2006)

dann sagt an wann die krüppelrunde zeit ist 


kann ich mich evntl losreißen..nehm bike usw. vorsichthalber ma mit ins büro.


----------



## poo-cocktail (19. September 2006)

Also heute 19.09.2006 16:30 Uhr so rum wär ich am Bahnhof.

Am besten dann mal ne kurze PM oder so das ich nich umsonst warte. 
Die meisten ha mja eh meine Nummer.


----------



## caress (19. September 2006)

büro ist direkt am bahnhof (schäfergasse 8, neben dem haus mit den eingelassenen spiegeln, DeinDesign steht am briefkasten)
wenn keiner da sein sollte (bzw ich es verpenne) schau kurz rein, ich komme auf jeden mit.

bike hab ich da


----------



## b4cke (20. September 2006)

hey hey, 

seid ihr gestern gefahren, zu zweit ??
aufn rotenfels hoch übers salinental und dabei kam euch ein biker entgegen der zu euch sagte:"frohes biken noch" ?
hatte nen full-front-schutz am helm...

edit: meine natürlich da bei der blutspendeklinik hoch ^^

naja, 
christoph


----------



## caress (20. September 2006)

ja waren wir
haben uns noch gewundert warum jemand die straße herunterfährt wenns durch den wald doch viel schöner ist 
häng dich doch gerne mal dran wenn wir fahren, meist steht es hier oder poste einfach wann du bock hast, findet sich eigentlich immer ein mitfahrer.



die tour gestern endete noch mit nem platten an der shell tanke inkl. heimschieben  
naja, mal gewinnt man - mal verliert man


----------



## poo-cocktail (20. September 2006)

so weit haste von da aus ja nicht ....

aber am blutspende die straße runter fand ich scho komisch.....


----------



## b4cke (20. September 2006)

nice, bin da runter gefahren weil ich vorher ja schon durch den wald geheizt bin, also auch den selben aufstieg und dann hinten weiter ....

fahr auch ganz gerne ma alleine, hab so noch 2 biker die gern cc fahren, ich denke mal das das cc is, egal, ham halt kaum zeit zum biken wegen der schule -.- aber wenn mal nen fenster da ist, dann gehts los.

is meistens sehr spontan, deswegen würde nen posten nichts bringen, weil wir das in der schulel ausmachen und 1 1/2 stunden später sind wir schon aufm rotenfels/kuhberg/sonst wo .... 

christoph


----------



## caress (20. September 2006)

wenn du aus der "rinne" rauskommst einfach gerade aus weiter über die straße in den kleinen weg rein -> da geht der wald weiter  

neben dem orangenn Streugutkasten ist die Einfahrt.




hab ne halbe stunde geschoben, die zeit aber gekonnt mit bier trinken überbrückt


----------



## b4cke (20. September 2006)

ich kenne den weg da aber der ist ungÃ¼nstig, weil ich am schwimmbad, Ã¼ber die brÃ¼cke und dann rechts hoch muss, fÃ¤hrt sich am besten zurÃ¼ck nach hause und der umweg is mir die 10 sec wald net wert 

habt ihr den baum da ma weggerÃ¤umt ? der so ziemlich am ende des einen trails liegt ... bin da mit nem affenzahn drauf und gerade so noch drunter durch gerutscht.....  ich finde ihr solltet das ma machen  


off-topic (sorry^^):
http://www4.hibike.de/image/product/HOL/HOL_Fx6180-ge-il.jpg
wisst ihr wo ich die unter 110â¬ bekomme? online am besten (bild is von hibike)
wenn die nur 90â¬ kosten wÃ¼rde wÃ¤re die mir aber so :-/ bin unschlÃ¼ssig ..... weil dazu ja noch 30â¬ kommen fÃ¼r:
http://www4.hibike.de/image/product/TRL/TRL_Fx6HC-ge-il.jpg





christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (20. September 2006)

kein plan, sory.
und auch der baum liegt noch, wir sind nur die 10sec wald gefahren..war kurzer abstecher nach kuhberg tour.

ich finde das sich die 10sec wald schon lohnen weil:
lustige bodenwelle, 6er stufen am ende und schöner high speed abschnitt.
für zwischendurch super.


----------



## Wassertrinker (20. September 2006)

Ja, die Sache mit den Bäumen is son Ding... die sehen so leicht aus, aber sind verkantet und mit den Wurzeln noch halb im Boden und was weiß ich. Es liegen ja einige Bäume auf den Trails, meist hinter unübersichtlichen highspeed Kurven ;-)

Ab Freitag treten bei mir aller Wahscheinlichkeit 2 Punkte in Kraft: 
Erstens, ich hab keinen Verband mehr am Fuß und
zweitens ich bin wieder in Kreuznach.

Wer hattn Lust nachmittags zu fahren?


----------



## caress (20. September 2006)

fahr doch auch sonntag mit (da werde ich wohl mal gepflegt brechen  )?

muss morgens früh leider zum zoll nach mannheim, komme dann erst wieder samstag abend zurück.


----------



## Wassertrinker (20. September 2006)

Jo, klaro, Sonntag bin ich auch dabei! Bin ja jetzt Trailhungrig und ausgeruht


----------



## b4cke (20. September 2006)

wassertrinker, dass is die falsche einstellung!!
wir brauchen jemanden der die Waldarbeiter mobilisieren kann, so wie stalin die massen damals  

würde gerne freitag fahren, bin dann zwar vom schwimmtraining etwas geplättet (vom vortag) aber habsch lust drauf, werd dann noch 2 freunde fragen und wer hier lust hat, man kann sich ja ma treffen...  

vorweg: 
    - weiß net ob die kumpels das wollen, ma schaun
    - will dann aber übern rotenfels fahren, auch wenns da net so viel gibt, wie  
       z.b. aufm kuhberg
    - hab nur eine geringe kondition    -> rücksicht  
    - mein hinterbaudämpfer is kaka -.-  bestell bald nen neuen, also net drauf 
      ansprechen 
    - start wäre wohl so um 13 oder 14 uhr, später net, muss noch aufn geb von ner guten freundin   

postet ma nen pic von euch, oder kann man die sonstwo sehen ?!?
die zwei herrn sahen so jung aus, die mir entgegen gekommen sind, ner böse gemeint 

me, klick

christoph


----------



## caress (20. September 2006)

http://myspace.com/caress173


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b4cke (20. September 2006)

du kommst mir irgendwie bekannt vor :-/

seltsam ^^
ich lauf eigentlich so rum
-> klick


----------



## caress (20. September 2006)

kann gut sein

hab in so ziemlich jedem skateshop der stadt (ok..gibt jetzt ja keinen mehr) gearbeitet.
also erst collaps in der baumgartenstraße
dann mcCoy am eiermarkt
dann kink in der mannheimerstraße

vielleicht vom HIDEOUT wwww.wehideyou.com auf dem jahrmakrt?
das ist unsere partyreihe..übrigens review-party am samstag im remember me (schleichwerbungsmodus off).

wohne eigentlich in mannheim.


----------



## Wassertrinker (21. September 2006)

13.00 bzw 14.00 Uhr is mir zu früh!

Ich würde so 16.30 - 17.00 vorziehen...


----------



## b4cke (21. September 2006)

ich fall nun erst mal aus, hab ne zerrung an der oberschenkelinnenseite, ganz oben am ansatz zur hüfte -.-  neben dem pillemann  
weiß nicht, ob man das als "leistenzerrung" beschreibt, aber so stark ists dann wohl auch nicht...

schone mich aber trotzdem nun nen bissel, ma schaun wies in nen paar tagen aussieht...

bis denn wünsch ich euch nen frohes biken  


christoph


----------



## caress (27. September 2006)

ich sach ma:
freitag 17.00 anyone?

trail von der bismark hütte runter ins huttental?


----------



## Wassertrinker (27. September 2006)

Den Trail auf jeden!!!!

17.00 Uhr is super. Später kann ich eh nimmer...
Bis  dann, flo.


----------



## poo-cocktail (29. September 2006)

ma guggn vielleicht bin ich auch buddeln. Da liegen nämlich noch 1,5 Lastwagenladungen Erde die geformt werden wollen 

Zeit 17:00Uhr
wo is denn der treffpunkt?


----------



## caress (29. September 2006)

direkt oben treffen.

kuhberg - spielplatz eingang
würde ich spontan vorschlagen..der baumstamm ist so gemütlich 

bis später


----------



## caress (29. September 2006)

war nice  

ich tääät sagen die strecke fahren wir öfter..war mal ne gelungene abwechlsung.


----------



## Wassertrinker (29. September 2006)

Ohja, das täte ich auch sagen!!! Vll fahr ich das nächste mal nochmal mit den Forumsmitgliedern. Die kennen vll noch den ein oder anderen Weg 

Is cool, was neues hab ich jetzt mal gebraucht, mir sind die andren Wege schon etwas langweilig geworden. Aber Fun machen sie alle!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Rider (29. September 2006)

Servus
Wohn in der nähe von KH bzw. arbeite dort und bin öfter am Lehmberg (Schmittenstollen) und Rotenfels, usw. Bin zwar kein purer Dirt fahrer, sondern so ne Mischung zwischen Dirt und CC ( "Dirtcc'ler" ). Bin ich da bei euch richtig oder net?? Nämlich alleine durch den Wald macht irgendwie kein Spass!! Aber das kennt ihr ja bestimmt 

Oder kennt ihr leute die auch so zwischendrin sind?? 

-> Suche mitfahrer!!!!


----------



## caress (29. September 2006)

wir sind uns auch noch nicht so einig was wir sind 

fahr gerne mit, wenn/wann du bock zu fahren hast kannst du ja einfach hier posten.
machen wir ja auch meist 


gruß
nils




wie schaust mittwoch aus bei euch?


----------



## Wassertrinker (30. September 2006)

ich fahr weder dirt, noch freeride, noch DH, noch sonstwas. einfach den berg runter halt...  ein paar Trails halt... 

nee, sry, mittwoch hab ich keene zeit!


----------



## MTB-Rider (1. Oktober 2006)

Also Mittwoch klappt bei mir net!! Schade


----------



## poo-cocktail (2. Oktober 2006)

also ich und der krüppel sind am start denk ich.... so ab 16:30 ab BK kann ich


----------



## poo-cocktail (4. Oktober 2006)

fährt heut jemand? muss doch mal die neuen Bremsen einfahren


----------



## 7 Zwerge (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich wäre morgen (Donnerstag) dabei.


----------



## Wassertrinker (4. Oktober 2006)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> fährt heut jemand? muss doch mal die neuen Bremsen einfahren



haste endlich die oro?


----------



## THBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

was gibt´s denn in Bingen zum biken  ...wer ist dort unterwegs?

ich bin dort öfters am WE und würde vielleicht ab und zu auch mal´n bissl freireiten gehen!

Ich kenn mich leider gar nicht dort aus....was man aber ändern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (4. Oktober 2006)

Bad Kreuznach und Bad Münster is the place 2 be!


----------



## THBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach und Bad Münster is the place 2 be!



gibt´s da gebaute Strecken oder einfach nur Trails? Wo trifft man sich.....


----------



## Wassertrinker (4. Oktober 2006)

Trails! Schöne Trails!!!! Ganz am Anfang sind Beiträge zu den Trails...
Wir machen immer hier im Forum was aus und treffen uns dann irgendwo.. Bahnhof, Kreisverwaltung, Wandererparkplatz, ... immer verschieden!
einfach öfters mal hier reinschauen, wenn sich was tut kurz schreiben und am Treffpunkt sein. Schon bist du dabei!


----------



## caress (4. Oktober 2006)

bingen geht auch ab..sogra richtig.
wär mal wieder ne exkursion wert (insofern jemand shuttlet  )


falle die woche leider aus, zuviel arbeit momentan


----------



## THBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Trails! Schöne Trails!!!! Ganz am Anfang sind Beiträge zu den Trails...
> Wir machen immer hier im Forum was aus und treffen uns dann irgendwo.. Bahnhof, Kreisverwaltung, Wandererparkplatz, ... immer verschieden!
> einfach öfters mal hier reinschauen, wenn sich was tut kurz schreiben und am Treffpunkt sein. Schon bist du dabei!



ok...super....dann werde ich das ,mal testen!!!!   vlt schon am Wochenende...mal schauen


----------



## Wassertrinker (4. Oktober 2006)

Nach bingen könnte man doch mitm zug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (4. Oktober 2006)

caress schrieb:


> bingen geht auch ab..sogra richtig.
> wär mal wieder ne exkursion wert (insofern jemand shuttlet  )
> 
> 
> falle die woche leider aus, zuviel arbeit momentan



Oki.....wo geht was in Bingen??? vielleicht bin ich freitag mittag da


----------



## caress (4. Oktober 2006)

z.b. die kreuzbachklamm (heißt des so?)

war da bis jetzt auch nur mit guide.
ich such mal ne wegbeschreibung, aus dem kopf fällt mir das auch schwer.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (5. Oktober 2006)

caress schrieb:


> z.b. die kreuzbachklamm (heißt des so?)
> 
> war da bis jetzt auch nur mit guide.
> ich such mal ne wegbeschreibung, aus dem kopf fällt mir das auch schwer.




Die war ich letztens mit dem Hund abgelaufen -> sehr knackig. Da würde es sich sogar lohnen den FullFace auszupacken; nicht schnell aber steil, technisch und verblockt. Kreuzbachklamm und Eselspfad, das war es aber auch in Bingen schon. Lohnt sich nicht


----------



## Thomas (5. Oktober 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> Oki.....wo geht was in Bingen??? vielleicht bin ich freitag mittag da



In der MB vor ein paar Jahren war mal ne nette Tour ab Bingen drin - ging in Bingen los zum Salzkopf und dann zum Rhein runter, wieder Richtung Hunsrück hoch (Perscheid) und wieder runter zum Rhein - theoretisch weiter bis nach KO.

Ich bin es mal mit nem Freund (teilweise) nachgefahren, hat tierisch Spass gemacht. Wenn jemand interesse dran hat , kann ich die Beschreibung nochmal raussuchen...

Ansonsten fahren die Beinharten auch öfters in Bingen, da würde ich einfach mal mitfahren, die kennen dort sicher die besten Trails...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## poo-cocktail (5. Oktober 2006)

servus, die 7 zwerge, ich und der krüppel starten heut ne runde so ab 16:30 Bahnhof Bad Kreuznach. wer bock hat kann sich dran hängen....


----------



## Kayn (9. Oktober 2006)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Die war ich letztens mit dem Hund abgelaufen -> sehr knackig. Da würde es sich sogar lohnen den FullFace auszupacken; nicht schnell aber steil, technisch und verblockt. Kreuzbachklamm und Eselspfad, das war es aber auch in Bingen schon. Lohnt sich nicht



nicht wirklich, bingerwald hat nichts zu bieten, alles langweilig und dunkel.

den eselspfad fahr ich sogar mit meinem alten stadtrad im guten tempo.

aber fullfacehelm dafür ? 

kreuzbachklamm ist echt das einzige brauchbare hier, dafür brauchste aber griffe bremsen, dann einfach nur in jeder kurve das gewicht nach hinten verlagern und man kriegt ihn komplett ohne absetzen hin.


kreuznach ist schon netter, tolle kulissen und abwechslungsreiche trails und auch viel technisch anspruchsvolles.

auf jeden fall ist im binger wald die richtige basis da, allerdings wird nichts gemacht, keine rampen oder schnellen streckenläufe.

ich weiß nicht ob es nicht genehmigt wird oder ob einfach keine interesse besteht.


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. Oktober 2006)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> haste endlich die oro?



yepp


----------



## MTB-Rider (9. Oktober 2006)

EJ Jungs was geht am WE?? bzw. Freitag oder Sonntag??

Aber Sonntags Nachmittag der Ho Chi Ming Pfad ist der Horror (wer ihn kennt) was das Leute Spazieren gehen abartig

Bis dann


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. Oktober 2006)

aber hallo mir sind gestern nachmittag mal locker 5 gruppen begegnet und der letzte hat im vorbeifahren sogar gesagt so langsam würds nerven. obwohl wir ganz artig guten tag gesagt und ganz vorsichtig dran vorbeigefahren ohne vorher böse in die eisen zu gehn und so. naja so sind sie halt....

am we geht bestimmt was müssen wir halt was ausmachen. hatte aber auch mal ins auge gefasst bei gutem wetter nochmal nach winterberg zu fahrn....

ich schlag jetz mal schonmal *Feitag 16:30 Bad Kreuznach Hbf* vor 
wetterprognose is bis jetz gut bis sehr gut

und hier nochmal ganz toll in der mitfahrzentrale   als mitfahrer anmelden? hier klicken


----------



## caress (9. Oktober 2006)

dabei am WE,
Freitag hängt noch am seidenen Faden, tendenziel aber ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (10. Oktober 2006)

Evt auch dabei. muss aber um 18.00 uhr wieder auf der Ebernburg sein...


----------



## Wassertrinker (10. Oktober 2006)

Etwas früher kann niemand?!
Vielleicht so um halb 4 oder 4????


----------



## MTB-Rider (11. Oktober 2006)

Also so halb vier am Freitag würde bei mir auch besser klappen!!! @ Wassertrinker

Also bin am Freitag wenn's bissl früher (so halb 4) dabei!!


----------



## caress (11. Oktober 2006)

geht auch


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. Oktober 2006)

muss mal schauen wann ich am freitag von der arbeit komm


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. Oktober 2006)

wenn ich die karte fürs mainzspiel nich bekomme werd ich auch mal mein debut geben


----------



## Wassertrinker (11. Oktober 2006)

Im schlimmsten Fall fahren halt die, die nur früher können, früher, und die nur spät können, spät.  

Ich leg dann einfach mal fest: halb 4, jetzt den Freitag, an der Kreisverwaltung Bad Kreuznach.


----------



## MTB-Rider (11. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar bin um halb 4 dort (falls es net regnet  )


----------



## caress (11. Oktober 2006)

gerade im regen sollte man sich regen  
alles klar..bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Rider (12. Oktober 2006)

Hast du auch wieder recht!!


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Oktober 2006)

So Hab auch die mitfahrgelegenheit geändert

*Freitag der 13.   15:30Uhr Kreisverwaltung Bad Kreuznach (Salinenstraße)*

kann sein das ich etwas später komm dann meld ich mich aber....

bis morsche


----------



## caress (13. Oktober 2006)

oi,
bis gleich bitcheeez


----------



## caress (15. Oktober 2006)

bergauf -> biergarten -> bergrunter

anyone?


----------



## cameron (21. Oktober 2006)

sonntag?!
letzten ging nich...


----------



## caress (27. Oktober 2006)

jetzt am we irgendjemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (27. Oktober 2006)

muss leider fussball zoggn am samstag und sonntag is schlecht muss mit frau in stadt (mantelsonntag *kotz*) abwer wenn dat nich so lange dauert am sonntag dann gerne hab sogar mein bike schon in BK geparkt, war gestern kurz on tour !


----------



## 7 Zwerge (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich wollte am Samstag ne Runde drehen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (27. Oktober 2006)

ich auch aber nich mit den 7zwergen    ...kreisrunder haarausfall schalalala...kreis runder haarausfall schaaaalaaallaalalala....


----------



## caress (27. Oktober 2006)

ich falle jetzt mal ins cueva zu freddys bday je nach aufwachzeit morgen können wir ja kurz connecten

ich bin für tageskarte mim bus


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. November 2006)

servus ihr schnarchnasen!

wie wärs denn mal wieder mit ner runde? so morgen oder übermorgen wenns wetter stimmt. evtl müsst man dann auch mal die sigma sport funzel oä: auspacken


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. November 2006)

habt ihr paar ideen, wo ich ausserm kuhberg hier noch das torque ausfahren kann? mir fällt auf anhieb sonst nix ein. ne idee wär noch am rotenfels rumzutuckern. das ist auch noch schön steinig udn geröllig. so langsam kann ich hier alle wege in KH auswendig.


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. November 2006)

rotenfels, oder birkerhof würd ich noch vorschlagen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. November 2006)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> rotenfels, oder birkerhof würd ich noch vorschlagen



hast du fotos, wo es zum birkerhof geht? vielleicht war ich ja schon mal da und wusst es nicht.


----------



## caress (9. November 2006)

bin leider nur am schaffen momentan..muss mir wohl ne lampe zulegen sonst komme ich gar nicht mehr aufs rad.

birkerhof:
in ebernburg richtung feilbingert fahren..
dem fahrradweg nach feilbingert folgen nicht aber links durch dne wald fahren(am golfplatz) sondern der steilen straße folgen
-> birkerhof (oder wie der präsi sagt "bikerhof")
am birkerhof stehend schaust du richtung bad münster (rücken also dem hof zugewendet)
links ist eine wiese mit nem kleinen trampelpfad dem du folgst
links geht es in den wald
wenn es nach wenigen metern direkt spitzkehren gibt bist du richtig.

heiz strecke mit klasse sturzgefahr und nem "kicker" am ende


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. November 2006)

für was gibts denn google earth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. November 2006)

Pff. Das ist ja ganz schoen gestrampel von Dort aus, wo ich wohne. Wasn glück hab ich die BBs runtergeworfen und die NNs aufgezogen. Dann fährt es sich leichter.


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. November 2006)

is eigentlich ziemlich gediegen zum hochstrampeln.... also durch die weinberge


----------



## MTB-Rider (11. November 2006)

Servus Jungs also beim Runterfahren seit ihr ja spitze aber beim Hochfahren haperts ein bissl, oder??? Ne nur spass


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. November 2006)

Heute Abend starten die 7zwerge und ich mal die "Night Ride" Saison da s ja so früh dunkel wird.
Die Akkus für die Scheinwerfer sind scho randvoll...

wer Bock hat mitzufahrn PM an mich oder hier melden.


----------



## snoopy1979 (18. November 2006)

Moin freunde des Kurbelns!
Bin seit 09/04 vom Küstenjung zum Hunsrücker mutiert!
Suche schon länger geile Strecken zum Heizen und Freeriden!
Allerdings hat sich da noch nicht wirklich was ergeben, da sich meine Suche bisher eher im Bereich Kastellaun abgespielt hat.Hier gibt es aber irgendwie nix geiles oder ich hab sie nur noch nicht gefunden!
Also wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen kann währe ich dem sehr verbunden!
Zu dem suche ich Gleichgesinnte die auch interesse an schnellen Ausflügen mit dem Bike haben!Hab eure Beiträge mal ausgiebig gelesen und in Bad Kreuznach scheint es ja interessante Strecken zu geben!
Ich fahre gerne im Erbachklamm oder im Baybachtal!Manchmal bin ich auch in Koblenz-City unterwegs!Wenn ich wäsche waschen muß! 
Also wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, dann kann er sich gerne melden!
Mit mehreren ist Biken immer geiler!   
MfG Chris


----------



## caress (18. November 2006)

hey snoopy,
bist jederzeit hier herzlich willkommen wenn du mitfahren magst.
Irgendjemand fährt eigentlich immer..sag doch einfach mal bescheid wann du zeit/bock hast vorbeizuschauen.

kenne mich leider gen kastellaun praktich gar nicht aus was strecken anbelangt..bei argenthal wirds wieder besser (schanzerkopf gegend).
war dort allerdings auch lang nicht mehr..


----------



## snoopy1979 (19. November 2006)

Moin caress!
Danke, dieser Einladung werde ich gerne nachkommen!
Werde mir mal Kartenmaterial in 1:50000 besorgen und mir die Gegend etwas genauer anschauen!Ich denke dann kann man sich ein besseres Bild von dem machen was ein da erwartet!Außerdem sind Karten super um Wege einzuzeichnen die nirgens auftauchen!Dann kann man sich klasse Rundkurse basteln!Ich werde mich dann die Tage nochmal melden und bescheid sagen wann ich mal in BK bin!
MfG Chris


----------



## snoopy1979 (19. November 2006)

Moin!
Hab gerade mal die Route angeschaut!
Is ja nicht gerade nen Katzensprung nach BK!
Aber daran solls nicht hapern!
Bis denn!


----------



## caress (5. Dezember 2006)

snoopy1979 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hab gerade mal die Route angeschaut!
> Is ja nicht gerade nen Katzensprung nach BK!
> Aber daran solls nicht hapern!
> Bis denn!



und wie schauts?
is ja noch so feines wetter momentan 



gilt übrigens für alle..wie schauts am we?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Dezember 2006)

BOAH. Cooler Trail entdeckt:

Richtung "Birkenhof". Dann richtung Burg. Dann befindet man sich über KH. Blick berg hoch Richtung so ein Hotel. Da hin Fahren. Links hoch in den Wald

Den Oranienweg 2 nehmen. Immer weiter. Dann gehts paar HOlzstufen hoch. Und sehr angenehm runter. Spitze!


----------



## poo-cocktail (5. Dezember 2006)

das check ich nit... KARTE HER !  und reinkritzeln bitte


----------



## snoopy1979 (6. Dezember 2006)

[QUOTund wie schauts?
is ja noch so feines wetter momentan 
E][/QUOTE]

bin am we vill im Raum unterwegs wenn das wetter gut ist!
Karten hab ich zwar bis jetzt nicht aber ich will mir das bei euch mal ansehen!
vill trifft man sich da ja wenn es past bei dir!
MfG


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Dezember 2006)

So, hier um die Kante. Man fährt Parallel zum Nachtigallenweg. Ist nicht wirklich lang aber macht Spass!


----------



## poo-cocktail (6. Dezember 2006)

ah ok kenn ich.

das is das untere stück von de KH3, komplett macht der noch mehr spass


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Dezember 2006)

Genau. Ist KH2 Oranienirgendwas und KH3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (6. Dezember 2006)

snoopy1979 schrieb:


> bin am we vill im Raum unterwegs wenn das wetter gut ist!
> Karten hab ich zwar bis jetzt nicht aber ich will mir das bei euch mal ansehen!
> vill trifft man sich da ja wenn es past bei dir!
> MfG



bin gerade in das nasenschleimproduktiosn gewerbe eingestiegen.
sollte (so hoffe ich) bis am we aber wieder vom freien markt sein.

ner mittleren runde sollte nix im wege stehen am samstag oder sonntag


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. Dezember 2006)

servus, wenn jemand bock hat n bissl street zu fahren oder auch im wald. ---->pm 
im winter kann man nämlich auch radfahren 

sind letzte zeit öfters am pool unterwegs und siehe da es gibt noch nichtmal zores das da rumlungert im moment ...der wahnsinn


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Dezember 2006)

Schon die neue ~300 m Downhill-STrecke "Winzenheimer-Höhe" gefahren?


----------



## caress (27. Dezember 2006)

gute idee..evntl findet sich ja was zum shapen  
am wochenende ma austesten..dann dürften ja keine Arbeiter da sein.
Ist der Strecke die zu der kleinen Brücke führt die über die Umgehung geht?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Dezember 2006)

caress schrieb:


> gute idee..evntl findet sich ja was zum shapen
> am wochenende ma austesten..dann dürften ja keine Arbeiter da sein.
> Ist der Strecke die zu der kleinen Brücke führt die über die Umgehung geht?



Heut nachmittag um 3 Uhr waren auch keine Arbeiter da. Ist den wohl zu kalt  

Genau, das ist die Strecke, die du meinst.


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Februar 2007)

....SCHIEB.....
hihi warn gestern Abflughalle...hat mal wieder gerockt wie sau


----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Februar 2007)

wo ist das?


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Februar 2007)

in Grevenbroich der Heimatstadt von Horst Schlemmer!  
http://www.abflughalle.com


----------



## caress (18. Februar 2007)

jemand bock auf nightride die woche und zwar die oben genannte baustelle, auf der scheinbar momentan nicht gebaut wird.

sind 3 lustige flache kicker auf dem weg nach unten, sont ne autobahn..aber macht gut spaß und man kann sie mehrmals nacheinander fahren + heizt gegen keinen baum 


könnte man fast nen slalom rennen fahrn


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2007)

Ok. Was leckeres gefunden... KH 6. Hoch zum Fernsehturm, richtugn Rabenfels, dann runter. GOIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (18. Februar 2007)

caress schrieb:


> jemand bock auf nightride die woche und zwar die oben genannte baustelle, auf der scheinbar momentan nicht gebaut wird.
> 
> sind 3 lustige flache kicker auf dem weg nach unten, sont ne autobahn..aber macht gut spaß und man kann sie mehrmals nacheinander fahren + heizt gegen keinen baum
> 
> ...



DABEI


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2007)

Sagt wann, ich komms mir mal angucken! Kann aber selbst nur bescheiden fahren.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (19. Februar 2007)

Am Donnerstag wäre ich dabei


----------



## caress (19. Februar 2007)

wenns keine schlamm attacke gibt lass da doch fixieren.

@poo: wie sind denn deine arbeitszeiten..würde ganz dezent schonmal vormittags vorschlagen, zwecks besichtigung im hellen...klappspaten scheint auch lohnenswert 
oder halt vor/in der dämmerung.


----------



## poo-cocktail (19. Februar 2007)

mhh...... so ab 16:00 steh ich normal zur verfügung....aber wenn mans nicht kennt schickts im dunkeln noch mehr


----------



## 7 Zwerge (19. Februar 2007)

So 16 Uhr find ich auch optimal


----------



## caress (19. Februar 2007)

ei ja passt doch.
donnerstag wo treffen oder direkt dort?

(strombergerstraße einfach endlang hochfahren..über die mini brücke in den weinbergen die am horizont auftaucht dann sieht mans ja schon).


ich fahr dann direkt vom büro los (rüdesheimerstraße)..jetzt nochma schnell die akkus laden


----------



## caress (21. Februar 2007)

ich wollte heute gegen 19.00/20.00 schonma fahrn gehen, direkt nach dem arbeiten, ..falls jemand bock hat 

EDIT:
oh mann, schlamm/nebel terror, sau rutschig und man sieht kaum 5m trotz 2sigmas im wald.
überleg mir das morgen nochma wenns wetter genauso bleibt. 
langsam wäre noch zu schnell


----------



## 7 Zwerge (22. Februar 2007)

Wie sieht´s denn jetzt heute Mittag / Abend aus?

@poo: 
Haste Deine Lampe wiedre repariert berkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (22. Februar 2007)

ich hab mir vom bruder de nakku geschnorrt, meine lampe musst du wieder heile machen, kabel hab ich noch welches gefunden jetz brauch ich nur noch so ne bekackte sicherung, die hat 125v und 5A is irgendwie nich so standart.

solln wir dann als treffpunkt dann mal 17:30 an der Baustelle festhalten?
dann heizen wir da paarmal runter und dann ziehn wir noch ne runde durch den wald


----------



## 7 Zwerge (22. Februar 2007)

Ich bin dann so gegen 17 Uhr bei Dir!  
Kommt der dicke Lober auch?


----------



## caress (22. Februar 2007)

alles klar
17:30


----------



## smutje74 (28. Februar 2007)

Servus,

möchte mich der Community mal kurz vorstellen....
Komme aus Bretzenheim und so manch einer kennt mich schon.
Entweder labere ich dem einen das Ohr blutig (@7Zwerge) oder der andere hat was am Rad, das meine kleine Frässchlampe geknechtet hat. 
Find so machen Beitrag recht funny und hab mal Lust mit euch zu biken.
Werde am Fr. 2.3.07 um 12:30 Uhr durchstarten. Brauch umbedingt eine Dosis Ho Chi Ming Pfad. HHHHAaaaaaaRRRR
Wer Lust und Laune hat kann ja mal posten...  

CU


----------



## poo-cocktail (28. Februar 2007)

smutje74 schrieb:


> der andere hat was am Rad, das meine kleine Frässchlampe geknechtet hat.



Ohh ja da is was dran 

Freitag und am We steh ich nich zur Verfügung aber sonst bin ich dabei


----------



## caress (28. Februar 2007)

freitag bin ich leider am arbeiten aber am wochenende zu allen schandtaten bereit.
samstag um die gleiche uhrzeit wäre ich dabei  
ho chi und danach birker hof oder rotenfels?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (28. Februar 2007)

glaub diesmal schliesse ich mich an  reden nomma nils


----------



## smutje74 (1. März 2007)

Also, wenn das Wetter mitspielt am Sa. können wir gerne um die Uhrzeit durchstarten. Wo wollen wir uns treffen??? Ich hoffe de Schneewitchen-Beglücker kommt auch mit und hat nicht nur ne Rede geschwungen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. März 2007)

bis auf samstag solls jeden tag regenen hoffe das stimmt......


----------



## caress (2. März 2007)

bin 12:30 auf dem kuhberg, parkplatz vom army spielplatz (seilegarten).
also zwischen halb 1 und 1 dort treffen. auser bei strömenden regen
wetter soll ja  mitspielen


----------



## smutje74 (2. März 2007)

Super, hoffe morgen ist es noch ein bisle trockner.
War ne kleine Rutschpartie...
Bis morgen


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. März 2007)

soooo gerade heimgekommen von paardy in meenz und es schifft wie sau !!! 

naja ruf dich morgen nomma an nils hoffe in paar std is besser  

gn8


----------



## caress (3. März 2007)

sonne scheint (zumindest teilweiße) und trocken ist es auch.
-> ich mach mich jetzt fertig und ab auf den berg


----------



## poo-cocktail (6. März 2007)

Sers!

Wie siehts denn mit ner runde radln aus?
Donnerstag und Freitag sieht das wetter ziemlich gut aus.
wär jemand dabei so ab 16:30?
ist ja schon wieder hell bis 18:45 da kann man schonmal ne runde hochiminh fahren hat heut auch im hellen geklappt 

ansonsten wie siehts denn am we mit der beteiligung aus?


----------



## caress (6. März 2007)

freitag sehr gerne..vorher leider ausgelastet.
treffen am spielplatz?


samstag war übrigens schlamm schlacht deluXXXe.
birkerhof nah an unbefahrbar dank schlammlöchern und bäumen über den wegen (hochi schien auch "künstlich abgesperrt" dank _zufällig_ über den wegen positionierten bäumen).
der wind war auch extrem krass, obere hochi teil musste man wirklich hart reintreten um überhaupt geschwindigkeit aufzunehmen.
freitag sieht die welt bestimmt schon wieder anders aus


----------



## smutje74 (7. März 2007)

Da bin ich dabei... 
Wollte am Do. mit Marcel schon um 15:00Uhr durchstarten, vielleicht kann man sich ja später treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. März 2007)

caress schrieb:


> freitag sehr gerne..vorher leider ausgelastet.
> treffen am spielplatz?
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich doch gesagt  ne das hab ich mir erspart, freitag wird leider net klappen da ich schaffen muss, wann wollt ihr denn starten?

steht das morgen nils?

greetz


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. März 2007)

heut gibts ja schon ne runde...wann solln wir denn morgen durchstarten?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. März 2007)

Macht mal Fotos und postet hier!


----------



## caress (8. März 2007)

arghh..
mein schreibtisch ist voll.
freitag wirds nix .. fahr dafür auf jeden fall samstag inkls biergarten pitstop (wenn das wetter so bleibt )

hab leider keien digi cam aber bilder könnt man schoo ma machen..bei der leidenden fresse die ich immer ziehe wenn ich als letztes den berg hochjuckel


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. März 2007)

hehe nehme kamera mit am Samstag das muss dokumentiert und für die nachwelt erhalten bleiben


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. März 2007)

So wir werden uns heute mittag (Fr 09.03.)etwas in BK am Pool heruntreiben und waghalsige tricks auf unseren hitechdraisinennachfolgern vollführen. wer bock hat kann sich ja mal sehehn lassen.


----------



## smutje74 (9. März 2007)

Werd gleich nochmal ne Runde Ho Chi Ming Trail fahrn...
Macht halt Süchtig.  
Vielleicht komm ich mal vorbei gezischt, wenn der Flicken nicht hält.
Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung.  
Wann wollt Ihr am Sa starten???


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. März 2007)

bin ab 15 uhr aufm berg und radel ma rum nilser erreiche ich leider net  evtl is er ja schon unterwegs


----------



## caress (10. März 2007)

aua.

wir sehn uns im cueva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. März 2007)

Jap  war coole session hoffe gehts besser später


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. März 2007)

unsre session war vieeel geiler.!  

nils du alte hoe kannst ruhig mal an dein mobiltelefon gehn....


----------



## Stek (10. März 2007)

Nabend!

Also ich bin neu im Forum und dachte ich melde mich mal an. Dies eigentlich nur aufgrund dieses Threads. Ich bin selbst aus Bad Kreuznach und fahr ab und zu mit einem Freund Kuhberg, Street oder wie gestern Rotenfels. Wir selbst sehen nicht oft Biker, aber das kann sich ja vielleicht ändern.

Leider fahren wir nur Baumarktbomber. Einfach nur, weil nicht jeder das Geld für ein hochwertiges Bike hat, aber im Moment finde ich eigentlich trotzdem viel Spaß daran. Das Rad lässt sich ja noch aufrüsten.

Vielleicht kann sich ja mal jemand melden oder man trifft mal. Wir sind übrigens 15

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. März 2007)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> unsre session war vieeel geiler.!
> 
> nils du alte hoe kannst ruhig mal an dein mobiltelefon gehn....



besser als das hier :






niemals !! 
 hab den nils auch erst gegen 15:10 erreicht und da isser gerade ausm bett gefallen


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. März 2007)

servus,

wir sind eigentlich immer am fahren, könnt gern mal mitfahren. oft schreiben wir das dann hier rein aber öfters auch nicht  ich werd dann mal öfters schreiben wenn wir/ich fahren gehn....

morgen is bmxbahnsession in karlsruhe angesagt aber hier dreht bestimmt auch der ein oder andere morgen ne runde.


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. März 2007)

kh3 warn wir heut zwar nich aber dafür kuhberg hochiminh - rotenfels zickzack und dann nochmal aufs waldidyll hoch und nochmal hochiminh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stek (10. März 2007)

morgen wir wahrscheinlich mal wieder ne Runde gedreht. Das Problem bei mir selbst ist eben, dass ich noch nicht so die Ausdauer hab. Kuhberg war ich ja schon öfter, wir fahren da eigentlich größtenteils den selben weg. Gestern das war mein erster Ritt zum Rotenfels und ich musste feststellen, dass es bis auf die Bergauffahrt, dreimal so geil ist^^.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. März 2007)

war heut erstes mal hochiminh und es war  nils hat mich ma eingewiesen 

hammer sau spass gemacht  

bin jetzt jedes WE dabei denk ich


----------



## smutje74 (11. März 2007)

SERVUS,

bin heute Bergerpad(vom Birkerhof) gefahren und ich wollte es erst nicht glauben, aber am Ende wartete ein richtig schöner Kicker  
@Designer: Haste schön aufgebaut  
Ich schätze mit den Stämmen ist er 50-60cm hoch.
Müßt Ihr umbedingt mal ausprobieren....

Bis die Tage, keine Frage...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (11. März 2007)

Kannst mal google Earth Daten hergeben?


----------



## smutje74 (11. März 2007)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> für was gibts denn google earth



Wurde hier schon mal gepostet...


----------



## caress (11. März 2007)

smutje74 schrieb:


> SERVUS,
> 
> bin heute Bergerpad(vom Birkerhof) gefahren und ich wollte es erst nicht glauben, aber am Ende wartete ein richtig schöner Kicker
> @Designer: Haste schön aufgebaut
> ...



meinst du den parallelweg zu dem den wir gefahren sind?


----------



## smutje74 (11. März 2007)

Nöö, den selben den wir gefahren sind...
Der kleine Kicker wurde mit einem Stück von ner Pappel(Baauuummm), die vor der Unterführung klein gemacht wurde, erweitert auf die besagte Höhe


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. März 2007)

smutje74 schrieb:


> SERVUS,
> 
> bin heute Bergerpad(vom Birkerhof) gefahren und ich wollte es erst nicht glauben, aber am Ende wartete ein richtig schöner Kicker
> @Designer: Haste schön aufgebaut
> ...




Hast´n gestanden


----------



## smutje74 (12. März 2007)

Ich mal wieder... 
Hab heute Training in Norheim gehabt und hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, den Kicker am Bergerpad zu fotografieren. Bevor de Ludwig(Ortsbürgermeister) auf die Idee kommt, das Ding abzureissen... 
Hatte aber nur mein Handy dabei, deswesche is die Quali nit so die beschte...
HHHhhhaaaaaaarrrrrrRRRRr


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. März 2007)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder...
> Hab heute Training in Norheim gehabt und hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, den Kicker am Bergerpad zu fotografieren. Bevor de Ludwig(Ortsbürgermeister) auf die Idee kommt, das Ding abzureissen...
> Hatte aber nur mein Handy dabei, deswesche is die Quali nit so die beschte...
> HHHhhhaaaaaaarrrrrrRRRRr



Oh man, die Bilder sind ja soo scharf wie der Photograph selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (12. März 2007)

krasses teil, lol.

auf oli, steh dazu..direkt ma vorbeigurken morgen früh.
bin ma gespannt


----------



## smutje74 (12. März 2007)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Oh man, die Bilder sind ja soo scharf wie der Photograph selbst



Das ist halt, wie bei dir --> klein und scharf....  
_Unter 3cm steht (man) halt alles..._


----------



## smutje74 (15. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wir, Marcel und ich, werden am Fr. 16.3. um 13:30Uhr starten und gegen 14:00Uhr oben auf dem Kuhberg (Nähe Hochseilpark) sein. Wer Lust und Laune hat, ist recht herzlich Eingeladen mit zu cruisen.
Nils, biste den Kicker am Bergerpad(Birkerhof) gefahren?
CU


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. März 2007)

leider erst ab Samstag zeit

Samstag auch jemand oben ?

greetz


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. März 2007)

So, in ner viertel Stund fahr ich mal Richtung Birkenhof. Und guck mir mal das Ding an. Ich schätze, dass ich vielleicht in ner Stunde da bin.


----------



## smutje74 (15. März 2007)

Wenn's Wetter mitspielt, bin ich am Sa. dabei.
Schreib wann und wo, ich werd versuchen da zu sein...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. März 2007)

Jap denke so 14 Uhr am Spreitel (*hefeweizenschlürf*) muss vorher noch en 90 Jahre alten Nussbaum vergewaltigen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. März 2007)

So.. Birkenhof:





Ich fands nicht wirklich toll. Alles schmierig und für mein langes Torque zu hakelig.

Wenn euch aber das Spass macht, dann hab ich noch zwei Wege in kreuznach. Zb. am Rabenfels runter nach KH. Oder Oberhalb des Kurviertels runter . Nennt sich irgendwas mit Orange...Weg oder so.


----------



## caress (15. März 2007)

birkerhof muss sich erstmal erholen.
wird also nicht gefahren .. wird nur zerstört ansonten in dem schwamm zustand.
rabenfels ist ganz nice..aber halt auch eher hakelig als spassig, aber ne gute alternative im herbst wenn alles andere schon zu genüge besucht wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. März 2007)

ah. hättet ihr mich ja können warnen. ich fands sehr stressig da runter, weil alles rutschig war. ansonsten sehr nett. dennoch die riesen auffahrt nur bedingt wert.


----------



## n31n (15. März 2007)

der Weg mit der Orange ist glaube ich der Oranienweg


----------



## caress (15. März 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ah. hättet ihr mich ja können warnen. ich fands sehr stressig da runter, weil alles rutschig war. ansonsten sehr nett. dennoch die riesen auffahrt nur bedingt wert.





caress schrieb:


> samstag war übrigens schlamm schlacht deluXXXe.
> birkerhof nah an unbefahrbar dank schlammlöchern und bäumen über den wegen (hochi schien auch "künstlich abgesperrt" dank _zufällig_ über den wegen positionierten bäumen).


 
is aber schon 2 seiten her.

@stek: wie isses bei euch am samstag?
familienausflug mit bierpause klingt doch ganz gut


----------



## Stek (16. März 2007)

Hört sich wirklich nicht schlecht anXD, aber Samstag hab' ich Spiel und ich weiß nicht, ob ich danach noch Lust hab zu radeln. hehe.
Aber Sonntag sehr gerne


----------



## n31n (16. März 2007)

.. dann komm ich auch mit^^

aber stek, mach ma hinne, dass du deinen Vater hilfst, damit du los darfst


----------



## caress (16. März 2007)

sonntag von mir aus auch .. dann aber später wenn ich wieder geradeaus sehen kann, sonst seh ich wieder aus wie letzte woche:






 
15.00 kuhberg oder so..sehr gemächliches tempo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (16. März 2007)

Lol


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. März 2007)

hehe jop das bild weiter oben zeigt den nilser beim k***** hat sich aber wacker gehalten


----------



## Stek (16. März 2007)

ich würd mal sagen, gleich i-wann pool richtung rüdesheim oder??


----------



## n31n (16. März 2007)

Wer war es denn, der vorbei kam?
Aber erwartet bloß nicht, dass das Springen immer so gut klappt... hatte mich selbst gewundert.. Hatte anscheinend alles halbwegs zueinander gepasst


----------



## Stek (16. März 2007)

würd mich auch mal interessieren. hehe man hat ja gesehen, dass ich noch nicht so der dirtprofi bin ...naju übung macht den meister,

hat mich dann auch noch ma zu boden gerissen  naju, fands ganz cool, dass jemand vorbeikam, is immerhin nicht selbstverständlich 

gruß


----------



## caress (16. März 2007)

14.00 spreitel dann save?
ich bin der mit dem hefe


----------



## smutje74 (16. März 2007)

Ok, morgen 14:00Uhr am Spreidel...
Hast du die Birne rasiert???
CU


----------



## caress (16. März 2007)

nicht nur die birne  
cool, freut mich.



zufällig jmd. auf den weg innen dudelsack heut abend?
bin wohl noch ne weile im büro, feierabend bier ist gern gesehen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. März 2007)

denk mo da könnt ihr mit mir rechnen morgen.

die ominöse person am pool war übrigens ich 

...ähh maddin ich denk de marcel und ich kommen dich dann zu angebrachter zeit abholen


----------



## caress (17. März 2007)

lasst doch morgen gegen 14.00hier (online) verabreden und das wetter abwarten..heute war trotz defekter bremse und demotivation ganz cool.

hab auf jeden bock auf morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stek (17. März 2007)

sprichst du alle an, oder nur deine standartmitfahrer?? 

hätt morgen nämlich auch bock und zeit, wenns erwünscht ist oder sich niemand anderes findet,

n31n hat dann bestimmt auch zeit


----------



## caress (17. März 2007)

alle die mitfahren wollen 

wetterbericht sagt ja schonmal kein regen vorraus. wenns wetter so ist wie heute steht dem ja nix im wege .. ausser die unfittnes durch die nächsten stunden verursacht siegt.

ich sag ma 15.00 spreitel ist sicher wenn nicht bis 14.00 jemand absagt in online form hier


----------



## n31n (17. März 2007)

hab ich morgen gehört`?  ja 

naja wollt heut irgendwie schon mit... aber hab´s mehr oder weniger verpennt... um viertel nach 1 war ich mitm frühstücken fertig... hätt ich nimmer geschafft


----------



## caress (18. März 2007)

ich sag ja
15.00 spreitel


----------



## n31n (18. März 2007)

bin ich grad zu blöd um die editfunktion zu finden oder was?!
hatte irgendwie auf besseres Wetter gehofft... Ich denk, dass ich nicht komme.. wird halt mal was für die Schule gemacht.. oder ich such weiterhin den Button zur Editierfunktion


so hab es halb gefunden... aber kann mir jemand erklären warum ich nur das hier editieren kann? *screenshot*


----------



## Stek (18. März 2007)

Für mich etwas zu nass, eher nicht. Kann sich aber noch ändern.
Ich sags einfach mal als nein.


----------



## caress (18. März 2007)

damn .. gerade wieder zu regnen angefangen.
mal abwarten also ganze aktion zurück


----------



## Stek (18. März 2007)

ja schade, aber gegens wetter kann man nix machen.


----------



## caress (18. März 2007)

ich fahr los in ca 30min
AIM: caress173


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (18. März 2007)

hui, ich glaub der arme nils wird grad richtig fett geduscht + hagel uiuiuiui


----------



## caress (18. März 2007)

.. nass bis aufs letzte und schönen faceplant hingelegt auf der straße beim waldheim (danke fullface).
 hat sich aber ansonsten gelohnt, jetzt erstmal in die badewanne.


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. März 2007)

hihi. bremse funzt wieder 

wie siehts denn am dienstag mit ner feierabendrunde aus? so gegen 17:00?
laut wetterbericht solls da nit regnen


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. März 2007)

apropo bremse, nils hab mist gebaut beim zusammenbau der bremse mir is das öl ausgelaufen hat jetzt kein druck mehr, wie bekomm ich dasn wieder hin ??


----------



## smutje74 (18. März 2007)

Di. hört sich gut an, Sonne scheint ja lange genug...
Hab keine anständige Leuchte für ne Nachtfahrt. 
Vielleicht gönn ich mir eine zum Monatsende.
Habt ihr noch schön Weizen getrunken?


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. März 2007)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> apropo bremse, nils hab mist gebaut beim zusammenbau der bremse mir is das öl ausgelaufen hat jetzt kein druck mehr, wie bekomm ich dasn wieder hin ??



wieder öl bzw. dot (kommt auf die bremse an) nachfüllen/entlüften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (19. März 2007)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> apropo bremse, nils hab mist gebaut beim zusammenbau der bremse mir is das öl ausgelaufen hat jetzt kein druck mehr, wie bekomm ich dasn wieder hin ??



ich hoffe es ist nicht auf die beläge und metall gekommen.
das DOT ist übelst aggresiv. alle stellen die damit kontakt hatten am besten direkt mit alkohol reinigen.
wenn die beläge länger damit kontakt hatten kann man sie meist wegwerfen.

wieso hast du sie denn auseinander gebaut?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. März 2007)

hi ne hab aufgepasst hab nur am bremshebel die Leitung lösen müssen um die Hinterradbremse richtig zu montieren, musste ja durch die Halterungen deswegen musste der bremshebel ab.

auf die komponenten is nix gekommen war auchnich viel, die backen gehen noch minimal zusammen  

erstes mal das ich so ne bremse auseinandergenommen habe  

wer kann mir da mim DOT auffüllen bzw entlüften helfen?

greetz


----------



## caress (19. März 2007)

http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/pdf/SO1E45-17419AWebGerman.pdf
kit hab ich noch im keller


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. März 2007)

caress schrieb:


> http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/pdf/SO1E45-17419AWebGerman.pdf
> kit hab ich noch im keller



daaaaanke für diese antwort 

hhhmmm das doch der link von der Herstellerseite oder? Hab da auch schon geschaut, kann den leider nich öffnen glaub da stimmt was nich 

ja so en mist hab samstag nachdem ich fluchtartig unseren garten verlassenhabe nach dem nussbaumfällen mein handy vergessen, bin ganze 2 stunden und 30 minuten aufm Berg rum und hab keinen getroffen  war aber auch erst kurz nach 4 konnte vorher nich weg 

nunja dieses WE wird besser auch vom Wetter hoffe ich dann erst  udn danach 	 . Können ja dann mal schaun wenn Zeit und Lust ist am WE


----------



## poo-cocktail (19. März 2007)

bin morgen um 17:00 in Kreuznach an der Kreisverwaltung
wer mit will kommt einfach vorbei würd ich mal sagen


----------



## smutje74 (20. März 2007)

Servus, 
fährst du direkt nach der Arbeit nach Kreuznach, Kai?


----------



## poo-cocktail (25. März 2007)

Für Kurzentschlossene

15:00Uhr Bad Kreuznach, Baumgarten Straße, quasi die Straße hinte der Kreisverwaltung parallel zu Salinenstraße


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. März 2007)

Na... Heut nen Canyon Biker mit 2007er ES gesehen. Mit Frau, Kind und sich selbst alle samt ohne helm. gnarg..


----------



## smutje74 (26. März 2007)

Servus,

plannen am Di. um 16:00Uhr ne Tour. Wer Lust und Laune hat, bitte posten, dann können wir uns absprechen, wegen Treffpunkt.
Dann noch einen schönen Wochenstart...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (28. März 2007)

Hat morgen (Donnerstag) jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (31. März 2007)

Möchte gerne am So.(1.April) Nachmittag biken.
Hat jemand Lust ne Runde mitzudrehen?
P.S.: Das ist kein Aprilscherz, die Sach is ernst.


----------



## caress (1. April 2007)

bock schon,
leider kaum zeit vorhanden momentan


----------



## poo-cocktail (3. April 2007)

radfahren?


...busfahrer zieh die jack aus!


----------



## smutje74 (3. April 2007)

Das zischt, wie Appelsaft... 
Klar will ich heute Rad fahrn, biste überhaupt fit, Busfahrer?
Hab interesse mal die Strombergerklamm zu fahrn.
Wann bisten start klar, Él Rippo?


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. April 2007)

wie siehts denn diese woche so aus mit fortbewegung auf 2 rädern?


----------



## THBiker (10. April 2007)

Hi

würd gern ne FR-Tour am WE machen....in der Binger Gegend! Ich hab dazu auch in einem anderen Thread was geschrieben!
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, Zeit und vor allem Ortskenntnisse   ...
Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit Bike unterwegs....!


----------



## smutje74 (10. April 2007)

Verdammt, ohne Stützräder.... 
Ich hät Lust auf die Biker-X Strecke in Bad Wildbad... 
Aber de Kuhberg oder so könnt man mal reissen.
Stromberger Klamm oder Binger Klamm würd natürlich auch reizen.
Wann willste denn fahren?


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. April 2007)

mir wurst hauptsache radfahren 

ich find die biker-x in wildbad laaaangweilig und mal wieder total beschissen präpariert, wie immer halt


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. April 2007)

wir fahrn heut mittag ne runde,

wer mit will: Treffpunkt is 16:30Uhr Kreisverwaltung würd ich ma sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (16. April 2007)

Hat jmd Luscht morgen (Dienstag) ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. April 2007)

nur wenn du was zum trinken mitbringst 

.....wann währe das denn mit der bremse genehm?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (16. April 2007)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> nur wenn du was zum trinken mitbringst
> 
> .....wann währe das denn mit der bremse genehm?



Seh ich aus wie ein Getränkeladen bzw. "Aktion Sorgenkind"  
Ich klingel Dich heute Abend / Mittag mal an


----------



## smutje74 (17. April 2007)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Seh ich aus wie ein Getränkeladen bzw. "Aktion Sorgenkind"
> Ich klingel Dich heute Abend / Mittag mal an



Nee, aber wie ne Milchkuh mit richtig fetten Eutern  
Ich bin dabei, ach Weizen hab ich noch über, da war jemand am Fr. abgekackt und hat mich auf dem Weizen sitzen lassen.  
Da kann ich mal schön "Aktion Weizenkind" machen.


----------



## Thomas (17. April 2007)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> wir fahrn heut mittag ne runde,
> 
> wer mit will: Treffpunkt is 16:30Uhr Kreisverwaltung würd ich ma sagen


Hallo,
ich habe dich Sonntag gesehen, du warst aber glaube ich allein unterwegs ? Wir waren mit unseren Kids gerade auf dem Heimweg vom Drachenfest... Sagenhaftes Wetter!




Tom


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. April 2007)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe dich Sonntag gesehen, du warst aber glaube ich allein unterwegs ? Wir waren mit unseren Kids gerade auf dem Heimweg vom Drachenfest... Sagenhaftes Wetter!
> 
> 
> ...



jau muss ich wohl gewesen sein, war noch etwas "benebelt" von samstag Nacht (daher der eventuelle Tunnelblick...) und hab mal ne kleine "Alkoholverdunstungstour" mit anschließendem chillout auf der Roseninsel gestartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (17. April 2007)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Nee, aber wie ne Milchkuh mit richtig fetten Eutern
> Ich bin dabei, ach Weizen hab ich noch über, da war jemand am Fr. abgekackt und hat mich auf dem Weizen sitzen lassen.
> Da kann ich mal schön "Aktion Weizenkind" machen.



...ich war am Freitag auch arbeiten im gegensatz zu dir 
...deine couch is aber relativ bequem 
...mhh Aktion Weizenkind!!!!


----------



## smutje74 (19. April 2007)

Moin, moin,

hat jemand Lust heute Nachmittag ne Runde Rad zu fahern???
So ab 16:00Uhr wäre genehm...


----------



## poo-cocktail (19. April 2007)

nee, du weisst ja wo wir sind!
Freitag wär ich dabei!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. April 2007)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Das zischt, wie Appelsaft...
> Klar will ich heute Rad fahrn, biste überhaupt fit, Busfahrer?
> Hab interesse mal die Strombergerklamm zu fahrn.



clausthaler mein freund 

also Klamm bin ich jederzeit dabei sind nur 2km von mir also einfach bescheid geben wenn ihr meine "haustrials" riden wollt, habe jetzt 4 diverse abfahrten in der klamm 2 davon vor paar tagen erst mühselig freigeräumt  

also einfach melden

ICQ : 253887210

greetz


----------



## poo-cocktail (21. April 2007)

wir sind heut mittag da so ab ca.14:00. gehn aber vorher erst beim Fahrrad rith ne Bratswurst essen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. April 2007)

au schade gerade heimgekommen und gerade erst gelesen schade, wann fahrt ihr denn nochmal hier ?


----------



## -Maddin- (28. April 2007)

Hey. Ich komme nicht aus der nähe von Bad Kreuznach (ca 70 km entfernt.

Wollte aber bald dort mit nen par freunden campen !
Kennt ihr vllt nen par coole Strecken (bitte mit schönen singletrails) die wir auc mit unseren Hardtails noch meistern können ?

Würde mich um ne Antwirt freun


----------



## caress (28. April 2007)

schau dich mal hierm tzhread um auf den vorherigen seiten, da sidn einige strecken dabei.
genauso z.b. hier: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/laender/view/20/rheinland-pfalz
b48 /ebernburg und bad kreuznach ist was du dort wählen solltest.

singletracks fiindet du hier einige und alle sind zu fahren mit dem hardtail.
kuhberg, rotenfels und birker hof sidn die schlagworte für dich wo du dich hinbewegen musst  



*jetzt jemand bock loszurollen?*
mach mich auif dne weg richtung kuh..roten..hmm denk ma rotenfels wegen dem geringeren wandereraufkommen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (28. April 2007)

Hi nils war gerade in Wiesbaden heizen an der Fasanerie,

war hammer da is so en kleiner bikepark  


lohnt sich echt da mal vorbei zuschaun, danach gings übers Schlangenbad und den Rheinhöhenpfad bis nach Rüdesheim, von dort mit der Fähre nach Bingen und da schön beim Bauernschorch ausklingen lassen mim Zwiebelschnitzel   

die Strecke ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen auch im Thread Wisbaden.... genauer beschrieben.

Hab jetzt ne Woche Urlaub also fast täglich zu haben fürs eseln 

greetz


----------



## poo-cocktail (4. Mai 2007)

holla, heute abend so gegen 6 ne runde radln? evtl gehn wir aber auch in den pool street ´fahren. 
wär da jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (4. Mai 2007)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> holla, heute abend so gegen 6 ne runde radln? evtl gehn wir aber auch in den pool street ´fahren.
> wär da jemand dabei?



Servus, hoffe es hat dich nicht so hart erwischt mit dem Regen... 
Möchte gerne morgen bisl Rad fahrn, wär da jemand dabei???
Fasanerie hört sich imteressant an...mmmmhhhhhhh...aber im Grunde bin ich für jede Strecke offen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (4. Mai 2007)

was war denn vorhin das komische nasse was da vom himmel kam? hat mich aber nich erwischt war mim lifferwage do!

radfahren bin ich ja eh imemr am start !


----------



## smutje74 (7. Mai 2007)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Hi nils war gerade in Wiesbaden heizen an der Fasanerie,
> 
> war hammer da is so en kleiner bikepark
> 
> ...



Du hattest mich schon neugierig gemacht mit der Fasanerie, so dass ich gestern dort mal vorbeigeschaut hab. Erst auf den Schäferkopf rauf und wieder langweilig bergab.  
Ich glaub die Platte wäre besser gewesen, da soll's auch einen schönen Single Trail geben.
Ja und dann hab ich den tollen Bikepark gefunden, aber seht selbst...

P.S.: Vielleicht kannst du mal fürs nächste Mal als Führer aushelfen???


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Mai 2007)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Du hattest mich schon neugierig gemacht mit der Fasanerie, so dass ich gestern dort mal vorbeigeschaut hab. Erst auf den Schäferkopf rauf und wieder langweilig bergab.
> Ich glaub die Platte wäre besser gewesen, da soll's auch einen schönen Single Trail geben.
> Ja und dann hab ich den tollen Bikepark gefunden, aber seht selbst...
> 
> P.S.: Vielleicht kannst du mal fürs nächste Mal als Führer aushelfen???



Hi also kein Ding war jetzt mit paar wiesbadener schon öfter unterwegs und gibt echt nette trials muss sie nur kennen, habe diese woche etwas stress auf arbeit bin aber freitag für alles zu haben, einfach melden 

greetz

P.S. Der Bikepark is schon lustig nix grosses aber zum krachen lassen reichts, hab mir an dem einen hügel en 8 reingefahren muss ich morgen noch rausmachen


----------



## caress (7. Mai 2007)

die wellen rocken bestimmt mim skateboard


----------



## smutje74 (10. Mai 2007)

Bin am Wochenende in Bischofsmais auf dem Geisskopf...
Aber hab die nächsten 2 Wochen Urlaub und für jede Radtour offen.... 
Also einfach posten, wenn jemand ne Tourbegleitung braucht.

CU


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. Mai 2007)

wird erledigt hab nur noch nich mein tretlager repariert   mach ich aber am freitag noch 

bis dann


----------



## Pogdi (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe vor 2 Tagen mein erstes "richtiges" Bike bekommen (Cube AMS 125 Pro) und suche jetzt schöne Trails im Kreis Bad Kreuznach (bevorzugt Richtung BME).
Ich bin 16, Anfänger, aus BME.
Meine erste Tour heute auf den Rotenfels war schonmal vielversprechend, nur ist meine Kondition noch steigerbar


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. Juni 2007)

sers,
ich schreib mal wieder öfters hir rein wenn wir ne ruden drehn, 

sind aber eher freeride/dual/4x orientiert, kannst aber gerne mal mitkommen ein paar trails heizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Juni 2007)

So leute. Bin vor 2 Wochen umgezogen und sage nun Rotenfels und Kuhberg tschüss.


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. Juni 2007)

*Heute 14.06. 18:00 Kreisverwaltung Bad Kreuznach!*

Ziel: Kuhberg Rotenfels oder so

wer mitwill gibt am besten kurz hier bescheid oder pm an mich


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Juni 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> So leute. Bin vor 2 Wochen umgezogen und sage nun Rotenfels und Kuhberg tschüss.



wo hat es dich denn hinverschlagen?

kann erst ab samstag, war aber WE wieder mal Eiserne Hand, Hohe Wurzel und Fasanerie, war geile Tour sind 2mal hoch auf die Wurzel (638 höhenmeter) und sind dann HAMMER Trials bis nach Wiesbaden runter geschossen   unfassbar hat das Laune gemacht echt bessere Trials als Kuhberg konnts kaum glauben.

Kumpel sich bei der Abfahrt das Shimano XTR Schaltwerk bissel angehauen, konnte dadurch nur noch die beiden oberen Ritzel fahren   naja waren dann in Wiesbaden anegkommen und haben bemerkt das gerade jetzt die Linie 5474 nochmal in die Richtung da hoch fährt, haben wir natürlich direkt genommen, mein Freund war zwar erst nich so überzeugt wegen seinem Schaltwerk hat sich aber dann doch umentschieden und ist mit hoch.

So der Bus warf uns auf ca. 500 höhenmetern raus, sind dann noch hoch bis Anfanfg des Trials, Kumpel vorne weg.....beim wirklich letzten Tritt da hoch (er schaute noch zurück) tut es einen schlag und das Schaltwerk bricht gerade an der verschraubung ab !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich natürlich erstmal den hier :   mein Kumpel dagegen eher den hier :  

so reparieren ging nücht also irgendwie wenigstens noch fahrtauglich machen,  kette innen Getränkehalter gefrimelt und ab die Lutzi,

******** das war mit Abstand die lustigste Abfahrt meines Lebens, mein Kumpel wie ein Rohrspatz rumgeschümpft hinter mir  


joa isn Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp, mit ner wie oben schon besagten XTR, das bike is jetzt 8 Monate alt, was meint Ihr kann man was versuchen mit Garantie?? Wie isn das bei so Teilen die "leicht" zu beschädigen sind ?

nunja würde gerne am WE nochmal da hin evtl kann man ja was ausmachen, habe auch en Heckträger fürs Auto und könnte noch ein bike aufladen, wer will pm oda hier bescheid geben....

....hohe wurzel  

greetz


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Juni 2007)

Mich hats nach Niedernhausen verschlagen. 200% wald hier. du kannst 50 km am stück hier fahren und wenn du willst, siehst du nie die sonne. absolut schön hier zum biken!


----------



## n31n (14. Juni 2007)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> was meint Ihr kann man was versuchen mit Garantie?? Wie isn das bei so Teilen die "leicht" zu beschädigen sind ?
> greetz



Ich würde sagen, dass man´s aufjedenfall versuchen kann. Mehr als nein sagen können die auch nicht, und dann müsste man sich halt doch noch ein neues Schaltwerk kaufen. Kommt halt drauf an, ob es sich für deinen Kumpel lohnt das einzuschicken. Brechen sollt das Teil ja eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Juni 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Mich hats nach Niedernhausen verschlagen. 200% wald hier. du kannst 50 km am stück hier fahren und wenn du willst, siehst du nie die sonne. absolut schön hier zum biken!



komme aus schweppenhausen haben 300% wald hier  den soonwald die klamm, ne wiesbaden is nomma andere liga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (22. Juni 2007)

.
.
.
.
nunja würde gerne am WE nochmal da hin evtl kann man ja was ausmachen, habe auch en Heckträger fürs Auto und könnte noch ein bike aufladen, wer will pm oda hier bescheid geben....

....hohe wurzel  

greetz[/QUOTE]


Servus,
wär dabei nach Wiesbaden oder Stromberger Klamm zu fahren.
Wann willste denn Starten?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Juni 2007)

Hi also dieses We wird wahrscheinlich die klamm dran glauben müssen da wir am 14.07 so en kleines Event veranstalten möchten, wenn lsut besteht also einfach melden.

ICQ 253887210 oder pn oder mail...whatever einfach melden


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. Juni 2007)

so war heute mittag schonmal aber da es noch trocken ist werd ich mich nochmal in die achterbahn (klamm) begeben  rock on 

EDIT: das mit dem trocken hatte sich auf halber strecke dann doch erledigt  gehe ma duschen .....


----------



## TaxinXN (4. Juli 2007)

Hi, hab vom 09.07 - 13.07 nen Lehrgang in Kreuznach und will mein Hardtail mitbringen für ein paar Trails zu testen etc... kenn mich nur leider absolut nicht in Kreuznach und Umgebung aus. Wer kann mal ein paar gute Infos springen lassen? Hab schon einiges jetzt über "Rotenfels" und "Kuhberg" gehört, doch wo sind die?^^ 
Bin in Kreuznach auf der Deula... die is ja schonmal auf nem Berg, gibts da in der nähe vlt auch Trails?

Danke schonmal im vorraus, Patrick


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juli 2007)

hi,

am besten ma an poo cocktail oder den caress wenden die sind dort "zu Hause" bzw kennen sich da perfekt aus

greetz


----------



## poo-cocktail (4. Juli 2007)

Einfach ne pm schicken sofern das wetter mitspielt sind wir/ich (auf jeden fall  ) unter der woche bestimmt 2-3 oder 4 mal gegen nachmittag unterwegs. 
können dann ja mal was ausmachen


ähm deula liegt quasi am "rücken" des rotenfels


----------



## caress (4. Juli 2007)

freitag auf dem rotenfels treffen?
könnte ich ja von hinten aus dem büro direkt hochradln und dich an der deula einpacken (die auf dem weg liegt).

sonntag hätte ich auch ma wieder zeit


----------



## poo-cocktail (5. Juli 2007)

caress schrieb:


> freitag auf dem rotenfels treffen?
> könnte ich ja von hinten aus dem büro direkt hochradln und dich an der deula einpacken (die auf dem weg liegt).
> 
> sonntag hätte ich auch ma wieder zeit



da wär ich dabei fall es nicht schifft...


----------



## smutje74 (5. Juli 2007)

Servus, am Fr. wäre ich dabei, wenn wir früh genug starten, muß gegen abend zum Bostalsee...
Für unseren Besucher ist wohl der Fr. zu früh, wenn er erst ab 9.7. in B.K. anzutreffen ist. Da würd ich mich dann Di. anbieten für ne schöne Tour...
Was ist eigentlich mit dem Event am 14.7. in der Stromberger Klamm?


----------



## TaxinXN (5. Juli 2007)

von Mo, 9.07 bis Do 12.07 hab ich ab 17:30 immer Zeit, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Freitags ist um 15Uhr Lehrgangsende... entweder ich reise dann wieder ab oder mir gefällts so gut das ich Freitags noch für ne Tour bereit wäre, mal sehn. 
Falls ihr in dem Zeitraum was unternehmt, schreibt mir am besten ne kurze SMS wann und wo ihr fahrt, ich werd mich dann melden. 01718092650
Wäre nett, danke schonmal im vorraus - Patrick

Oder wir machen jetzt schon nen Termin aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juli 2007)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> da wär ich dabei fall es nicht schifft...



jap am start !! what time ?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juli 2007)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Servus, am Fr. wäre ich dabei, wenn wir früh genug starten, muß gegen abend zum Bostalsee...
> Für unseren Besucher ist wohl der Fr. zu früh, wenn er erst ab 9.7. in B.K. anzutreffen ist. Da würd ich mich dann Di. anbieten für ne schöne Tour...
> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Event am 14.7. in der Stromberger Klamm?



Hi bekomme morgen die endgültige Antwort was die Klamm und die Location betrifft werde ich ab morgen täglich mit Infos füttern


----------



## caress (5. Juli 2007)

also der schlamm hat die perekte konsistenz

wird morgen nix bei mir..hab um 18.00 nochmal ein termin :-/
wie ist der schauffel/bagger status?


----------



## Pogdi (7. Juli 2007)

TaxinXN schrieb:


> Hi, hab vom 09.07 - 13.07 nen Lehrgang in Kreuznach und will mein Hardtail mitbringen für ein paar Trails zu testen etc... kenn mich nur leider absolut nicht in Kreuznach und Umgebung aus. Wer kann mal ein paar gute Infos springen lassen? Hab schon einiges jetzt über "Rotenfels" und "Kuhberg" gehört, doch wo sind die?^^
> Bin in Kreuznach auf der Deula... die is ja schonmal auf nem Berg, gibts da in der nähe vlt auch Trails?
> 
> Danke schonmal im vorraus, Patrick



Ich bin vom 09.07. ab 3 Wochen bei Deula, wohne in BME. Kann man das Bike bei Deula irgendwo sicher während dem Kurs abschließen (in Keller oder so) oder muss ich mit meinem alten Bike kommen? Vll können wir uns in der Woche ja mal zum biken verabreden, ich kenne die Gegend auch einigermaßen gut.


----------



## smutje74 (9. Juli 2007)

Ok, mein Plan für heute hat sich geändert.
Wir starten heute um17:00Uhr von Bretzenheim aus.
Da könnte man sich so gegen 17:15-17:25Uhr an der Kreisverwaltung in B.K. treffen. Ist das recht so oder eher später?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (9. Juli 2007)

Dabei!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (9. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wieso hassen Kreuznacher Fahrradfahrer?
> 
> Meine Freundin schreibt gerne Beiträge. Wenns euch gefällt, klickt etwas Werbung von ihr an!
> 
> ...



Man merkt das wieder Schulferien sind


----------



## smutje74 (10. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Wieso hassen Kreuznacher Fahrradfahrer?
> 
> Meine Freundin schreibt gerne Beiträge. Wenns euch gefällt, klickt etwas Werbung von ihr an!
> 
> ...



Oh Mann,

das kann nicht war sein. Steckt dir die Werbung sonst wohin... 
So manchen Leuten ist einfach langweilig in den Ferien.
Habe fertig...


----------



## b4cke (23. Juli 2007)

hey leutz, wer is denn von euch hier nen freerider? wie macht ihr das hier in der gegend mit euren bikes? meins wiegt schlappe 21kg und fliegt förmlich den berg hoch ... nutzt ihr es nur im bikepark oder fahrt ihr auch ab und an ma den roten oder den kuhberg? (schieben is leider so nervig  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. Juli 2007)

Hi,

war gestern unterwegs und habe mich von Rüdesheim richtung Traisen hochgearbeitet, sind dann an der Rothenfels Bastei runter ans Salinental, da gabs eine Hammer Strecke. Etwas steinig durch den regen aber echt witzig, über den Dächern von Bad Münster, mussten noch durch so nen tunnel der in stein gehauen war und kamen dann am SDalinental raus aufn bierchen  

@ backe : Buslinie Kuhberg hoch


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. Juli 2007)

meins wiegt unter 13! is aber n dual ht  freerider braucht man hier eh nich unbedingt.
hoch treten und runter auch


----------



## 7 Zwerge (23. Juli 2007)

Die Sushi-Mushi, meine Wenigkeit und evtl. das Fäkalien-Misch-Getränk wollen am Donnerstag nach Winterberg. So 1 bis 2 Plätze sind im Bus noch frei. Wer Luscht auf Bikepark hat, darf sich uns gerne anschliesen.


----------



## THBiker (23. Juli 2007)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war gestern unterwegs und habe mich von Rüdesheim richtung Traisen hochgearbeitet, sind dann an der Rothenfels Bastei runter ans Salinental, da gabs eine Hammer Strecke. Etwas steinig durch den regen aber echt witzig, über den Dächern von Bad Münster, mussten noch durch so nen tunnel der in stein gehauen war und kamen dann am SDalinental raus aufn bierchen



Kannst du mir bitte mal ne genauere Tourenbeschreibung geben, vielleicht fahre ich das mal am Wochenende nach (ab Bingen)

Thanx


----------



## b4cke (24. Juli 2007)

mein kona wiegt aber 20kg  

und da ich kein ausdauerbolzen bin komm ich damit kaum den berg hoch...
rotenfels is leider schieben (bin ich 20-30min oben) und kuhberg ... tza, werd da wohl die buslinie nehmen  

(hab jetzt so das gefühl das ich da mist gekauft hab xD ... ne quatsch will damit ja vor allem im bikepark fahren  )


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. Juli 2007)

Machst dir halt 2 Zoll Racing Ralph drauf, dann kommste auch den Kuhberg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (24. Juli 2007)

ich nehm für rotenfels und die kreuznacher ecke immer mein hardtail. ich hab ja auch noch ein stinky9 aber so viel federweg braucht man hier ja nicht und die quälerei bergauf rechnet sich nicht für die abfahrt.

nehmen die busse in kh biker ohne rumzicken mit?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. Juli 2007)

heh frag ma den nils  

ja solang man nich zu verdreckt ist oder nen marathon hoch/runter fährt


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte mal ne genauere Tourenbeschreibung geben, vielleicht fahre ich das mal am Wochenende nach (ab Bingen)
> 
> Thanx



ja also kann ich tun die jungs können mich ja verbessern, also denke mal über rüdesheim und traisen wär für dich en umweg wenn du aus bingen kommst, könntest am salinental beim roten kreuz hoch oder halt weiter vorne kauzenburg, musst schaun das du bei der Rothenfels bastei rauskommst, und von da an einfach richtung BK Salinental kommst auf nem kleinen weg am Rand des Rothenfels lang, links felsen rechts geiler ausblick über bad münster, am anfang kommen paar vom regen ausgewaschene serbentinen, musst aber nur einmal absteigen danach rollt sichs gut, kenn leider die ecke auch net so gut, wie gesagt evtl weiss jemand von BK freaks was ich meine und kanns verdeutlichen  

greetz


----------



## caress (24. Juli 2007)

in dem thread sind auf den vorderen seiten wegbeschreibungen zu nahezu allen relevanten trails 

oder posten wann ne runde gedreht werden soll 
ich bin wohl samsag und freitag unterwegs, falls sich jemand anschliessen will.


----------



## n31n (25. Juli 2007)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> heh frag ma den nils
> oder nen marathon hoch/runter fährt


Du hast mich grad auf ne Idee gebracht.. Muss wohl irgendwann in den Ferien die Monatskarte von nem Freund mir ausleihen^^

So neues Fahrrad ist mittlerweile auch aufgetrieben nach 2 Monaten ohne jetzt heißts nur noch wieder etwas in Form kommen um auch mal nen Anstieg hochfahren zu können (man merkt es schon, dass man ne halbe ewigkeit nichts Fahrradähnliches bewegt hatte)...


----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2007)

caress schrieb:


> in dem thread sind auf den vorderen seiten wegbeschreibungen zu nahezu allen relevanten trails
> 
> oder posten wann ne runde gedreht werden soll
> ich bin wohl samsag und freitag unterwegs, falls sich jemand anschliessen will.




Ooooooooooooook....dann lese ich mal die knapp 500 Threads schnell durch    

@Re4lJuNgLiSt
Danke ich guck mal auf der Karte!


evtl. dreh ich am Sa oder So auch ne Tour....Start dann wohl ab Bingen!


----------



## poo-cocktail (25. Juli 2007)

caress schrieb:


> oder posten wann ne runde gedreht werden soll
> ich bin wohl samsag und freitag unterwegs, falls sich jemand anschliessen will.



freitag wär ich dabei


----------



## caress (25. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ooooooooooooook....dann lese ich mal die knapp 500 Threads schnell durch



seiten nicht threads, lesen is echt schwer.
da findest du unter anderem google earth aufnahmen mit genau verzeichneten trails


----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2007)

caress schrieb:


> seiten nicht threads, lesen is echt schwer.
> da findest du unter anderem google earth aufnahmen mit genau verzeichneten trails



Ups...na klar meinte ich doch


----------



## caress (26. Juli 2007)

samstag, treffen kuhberg zwischen 16:30 -> 17:00 an der türkischen grillwiese, auch bekannt als deutsch-amerikanischer spielplatz.
mini tour: kuhberg -> birker hof -> rotenfels .... und ja, es darf auch geschoben werden 

wer kommt mit?


@th-biker: wenn du ne wegbschreibung brauchst wo genau das ist, falls du bock hast -> pm me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pogdi (27. Juli 2007)

Mal sehen, vll hab ich Zeit.
Hab allerdings ein Enduro, dh ich muss nicht schieben


----------



## caress (27. Juli 2007)

ok, bergauf können wir ja tauschen, das du auch mal in den genuss kommen kannst zu schieben. bin ja kein unmensch


----------



## b4cke (28. Juli 2007)

wo is denn der BIRKER HOF ??? 

Habt ihr mal probiert North Shore Elemente irgendwo rein zu bauen? Da hätte ich lust mich zu angagieren!
Ich weis, das gibt Probleme mit dem förster, aber vielleicht kann man das ja abklären!?

Hat in der Richtung jemand Erfahrung? Ist der Förster nett, kann man mit ihm verhandeln?


----------



## caress (28. Juli 2007)

das thema führt ein wenig zu weit für das forum (gerade was den förster angeht).
momentan sind nur dirts im bau hier n bk. sind dem ns thema aber nicht abgeneigt


----------



## caress (28. Juli 2007)

lost?
geil, zum ende der tour alle verloren. wo wart ihr denn?
nächstes mal besser nummern vorher austauschen^^

sonst wars doch ganz lustig


----------



## b4cke (28. Juli 2007)

hehe, ja ... wir sind den trail noch ma hoch gelaufen, ham gedacht der herr mit dem hardtail (name vergessen) wäre event. gestürzt ... dann sind wir die straße runter am roten kreuz vorbei und dann wieder zum ende vom trail ... ihr ward wie vom erdboden verschluckt ... sau krass


----------



## Pogdi (29. Juli 2007)

Wir haben ja zuerst alle drei nach dem "Herr mit dem Hardtail" gesucht (Trail wieder hoch) und dabei haben wir noch caress aus den Augen verloren...
Komische Aktion


----------



## poo-cocktail (3. August 2007)

Lol


----------



## b4cke (6. August 2007)

leute leute!!! ICH BRAUCH LEUTE, MIT MUSKELN, ÄXTEN, NÄGELN UND HÄMMERN!! ow, auch Ideen sind gern gesehen 

ich würde gerne ne north shore strecke bauen ... jaja, viel arbeit, aber sowas lohnt sich, bin ich mir sicher   findet man da anklang bei euch? 
(Förster etc. kann man ja dann in nem anderen thread besprechen)

live to ride, ride to live!

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (7. August 2007)

also in bk city geht sowas nicht so einfach. hab selbst schon 2 jahre versucht ein gelaende zum dirts schaufeln zu bekommen. und vom einfach mit hammer saege und nagel in den wald springen rate ich ab.


----------



## b4cke (7. August 2007)

natürlich würde ich dort keine bäume fällen o.ä. ...  

dirts finde ich persönlich nicht toll. sicherlich für den einen oder anderen attraktiv, aber gegen ne north shore strecke oder einfach nur nen dh trail mit nen paar schönen gaps und anderen elementen kommt es nicht an. 

wanderer machen den wald mehr kaputt als wir -.- behaupte ich jetzt mal knall hart. verstehe nicht warum sich da die herrn der stadtverwaltung quer stellen, aber dann auf der anderen seite, es sind menschen ... wen wundert da irgendwas?


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. August 2007)

b4cke schrieb:


> natürlich würde ich dort keine bäume fällen o.ä. ...



und woraus und woran willste deinen northshore bauen? 
holz kaufen und in den wald karren oder wie?  



*ähm wäre denn jemand bei geeignetem wetter morgen bei ner runde dabei?*


----------



## b4cke (8. August 2007)

das wäre eine möglichkeit, die aber leider den finanziellen aspekt stark in die mitte rückt. so wie mir das erscheint, in den meisten bike videos wo man north shores sieht, werden die umgestürzten bäume in der umgebung benutzt. 
wir haben solche bäume natürlich auch, doch unsere wälder werden gepflegt! achtet mal darauf, wie ein wald in NWD oder ROAM aussieht und vergleicht. 

das hauptproblem ist der förster, das sollte man mal beachten. dannach kann man weiter schauen 

und immer positiv denken


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. August 2007)

*Morgen Samstag 11.08.07 14:00 beim Videokettler, gegenüber Nikolauskirche - da wo früher der Bikshop war 
genaue Adresse:  Mannheimerstr. 40*


----------



## Pogdi (10. August 2007)

So ein Mist, ich komm erst am Sonntag aus dem Urlaub zurück ;(
BTW, wie wärs mit einer Liste mit Foren- und rL-Namen?
Namenmerken ist nicht gerade meine Leidenschaft^^
Ich fang mal an:
1. Pogdi - Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b4cke (11. August 2007)

b4cke = Christoph C.


----------



## smutje74 (15. August 2007)

Servus,

gehen heute gegen 17:30-18:00 Uhr Radfahren....
Wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat, sollte er/sie um die Zeit sich Richtung ehem. amerikanischen Grillplatz bewegen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## 7 Zwerge (5. September 2007)

Wollen wir heute fahren gehen?


----------



## poo-cocktail (5. September 2007)

dabei!


----------



## Pogdi (5. September 2007)

Uhrzeit? Ich hab bis 17:30 Schule, dann könnte ich auch mitkommen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (5. September 2007)

so 18:15 - 18:30 Kornmarkt


----------



## caress (5. September 2007)

keinen gesehen von euch...wo wart ihr unterwegs?


----------



## b4cke (8. September 2007)

wir brauchen DRINGEND STRECKENAUSBAUTEN !!! so kann ich nicht fliegen lernen


----------



## smutje74 (14. September 2007)

Moin, moin,

möchte heute Radfahren gehen. Hat jemand Lust und Laune mitzukommen?
So gegen 14:00Uhr wäre mir ganz recht...


----------



## Thomas (14. September 2007)

wo / was willst du denn fahren gehen?
Grüße aus Mandel
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (14. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ups...na klar meinte ich doch



Hallo,
sieh mal hier:
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/70/panorama-tour

_6,0 Links halten Trail Links an der Grillhütte vorbei_

achtung, für den Tunnel musst Du hier *rechts *an der Grillhütte vorbei, es gibt unterwegs eine Abzweigung, da musst Du links fahren. Ein paar hundert Meter Nach dem Tunnel kommst Du auf eine 3er Kreuzung, dort gehen links stufen hoch, da hoch, sobald du da nach einer kurzen Steigung an eine 3er Kreuzung kommst bist du auf der Panorama Tour genau an dieser Stelle:
_6,81 Scharf links Trail Am Abzweig 100m weiter geradeaus halten_

Viel Spass...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## smutje74 (14. September 2007)

Servus,

ich dachte so ein bisje Singletrail am Kuhberg, Birkerhof und vielleicht noch Rotenfels...


----------



## Pogdi (14. September 2007)

Wo treffen?
Dem Birkerhof-Trail bin ich technisch (noch) nicht ganz gewachsen, ansonsten mach ich alles mit


----------



## smutje74 (14. September 2007)

Pogdi schrieb:


> Wo treffen?
> Dem Birkerhof-Trail bin ich technisch (noch) nicht ganz gewachsen, ansonsten mach ich alles mit



Wir treffen uns um 14:15Uhr auf dem Kuhberg beim ehemaligen amerikanischen Grillplatz...


----------



## Kayn (16. September 2007)

[OFFTOPIC]:

da die alte zieglei leider keinen richtigen dirtplatz mehr hat such ich eine alternative, da ich nicht so oft dirten gehe, sollten auch nicht nur riesendirts vorhanden sein.
weiß also einer zufällig wo hier in der umgebung (mainz-bingen) noch geeignete dirtplätze vorhanden sind?

soweit ich gehört habe, hat sich in ingelheim wieder etwas getan, weiß einer näheres?


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. September 2007)

in ingelheim am skateplatz stehen ein paar dirts, auch tables, allerdings waren die das letzte mal als ich mal guggn war nicht so toll, aber zum anfangen gehts. geneue wegbeschreibeung hab ich leider nich, einfach mal nach skateplatz fragen. irgend ne schule ist da auch direkt nebenan.


----------



## hammerthal (26. September 2007)

Hat jemand Lust um Bad Kreuznach 1-3 Stunden Singletrails und ähnliches bergauf und -ab zufahren. Bin ab 8.10. in Bad Kreuznach 3 Wochen zur Kur und brauch dann sicher Ausgleich


----------



## poo-cocktail (26. September 2007)

das lässt sich einrichten denk ich...  der letzte kamerad der sowas ähnliches vorhatte hat allerdings sein rad wegen dem schlechten wetterbericht zuhause gelassen und dann war geilstes wetter, also bloß nicht vom wetterbericht einschüchtern lassen hier regnetes meistens eh nich ;-)


----------



## b4cke (27. September 2007)

OFF TOPIC:

(sorry) muss nun mal fragen:
Ingelheim, ok, da is ne dirt strecke, dachte aber auch näher an KH wäre noch was... würd mich ma interessieren...

Glaubt ihr man kann da auch mit nem Kona Stinky D 07 auftauchen, bissel riden ohne das man gleich extrem dumm angeschaut wird?! (so zum anfangen, sich nen bissel an alles gewöhnen und jumps üben ...)

lg
christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hammerthal (29. September 2007)

hallo poo-cocktail,
danke für deine antwort. mein rad lass ich nicht alleine zu hause. ich im forum für dirt und so, aber mit luftsprüngen habe ich nix direkt zu tun.
soll ja gute strecken um kreunznach geben. freue mich, wenn du mir was zeigen kannst.
schönes WE,  dirk


----------



## poo-cocktail (29. September 2007)

ja hier gibts ein paar gute singletrails, die fahren wir dann mal


----------



## caress (11. Dezember 2007)

sodelle, 
bin ab dem 22 wieder in kreuznach.
ob ich mein rad auch nach bk schaffe weiß ich noch nicht (bahnfahren um weihnachten rum -> hass).
aber kneipensport is ja noch 

lasst ma treffen  
z.b. am 22sten im liberty halt, ich stell dann einen stammtisch bereit 
mailt mir einfach wegen GL.

prost und warme ohren/waden


----------



## b4cke (12. Februar 2008)

leeuuttee !! es geht wieder looosss !!!


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Februar 2008)

also für mich hats garnicht aufgehört


----------



## smutje74 (13. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand Lust heute, 13.02.08, Rad zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (14. Februar 2008)

Sorry, zu spät gesehen, ich war eine Runde auf dem Rotenfels unterwegs. Keine Leute da und geniales Wetter - ein Traum.





Du warst aber nicht zufällig der Typ auf dem Hardtail, der es nicht nötig hatte zu grüßen ?


----------



## smutje74 (15. Februar 2008)

SERVUS,

wenn jemand Lust hat am Samstag(16.2.) eine Runde oder zwei zu drehen, sollte sich morgen um 12:00Uhr an der Pauluskirche in B.K. einfinden. 
Wer erst später kann, kann auch mit vorheriger Absprache, einen anderen Streckenabhängigen Treffpunkt ausmachen.

Gruß


----------



## smutje74 (16. Februar 2008)

Kleine Planänderung, die Zeit hat sich ein wenig geändert....Treffen jetzt um 13:00Uhr.


----------



## n31n (8. Mai 2008)

Wisst ihr zufällig welche Trails man im neuen Frühling eventuell aus Streckentechnischen Gründen meiden sollte, außer den Barney?
Muss nämlich zugeben, dass ich selber etwas faul geworden bin und mich kaum noch aufs Rad gesetzt hatte, und da im Freundeskreis einer nächste Woche sein neues Fahrrad bekommt würde es halt Spaß machen wieder ins Gelände zu gehen, allerdings bringt ja das ganze auch nichts wenn die Wege gerade aus Naturschutz oder aus Gründen des Zustands bedenklich sind.

Sind wir hier eigentlich noch alle Vollzählig, oder haben sich welche mit der neuen Saison verabschiedet?


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. Mai 2008)

Trails sind alle gut in schuss und fahrbar, ausser dem barney.
sag ich jetzt mal so  mir ist auch nichts besonderes aufgefallen, war jetzt aber schon mindestens 1 woche keine trails mehr fahren.


----------



## poo-cocktail (15. Mai 2008)

soooo viel ist hier ja gerade nicht los. man könnte ja mal nen wöchentlichen treff organisieren genug Leute gibts ja. das hatte der thomas schonmal vorgeschlagen. ich bin für Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.

weiter Vorschläge?


----------



## smutje74 (15. Mai 2008)

Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag.... =

Nee mal im Ernst. Di & Do oder am WE(aber nur wenn keine Aktion, wie Bikepark, Festival oder sonst was anliegt) würden bei mir passen. Der Mi eigentlich auch, aber der wollt ich eigentlich für was anderes einplannen, was natürlich vom ein oder anderen abhängig ist.
Was willste bei dem wöchtlichen Treffen anstellen? Singletrails rocken?

Gruß


----------



## poo-cocktail (15. Mai 2008)

nee......eisdielenposen


----------



## 7 Zwerge (15. Mai 2008)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> nee......eisdielenposen



Das machen doch nur Lizenzfahrer und solche, die gesponsert werden


----------



## Thomas (17. Mai 2008)

Wir könnne es ja kombinieren - erst Singletrails, dann Eisdiele 
*
Start ab 29.5. (jetzt am 22ten ist Feiertag, daher erst die Woche später)
*
*Startzeit*: immer Donnerstags, 19:00 Uhr
*Treffpunkt*: Kreisverwaltung Bad Kreuznach- Salinenstraße 47. 55543 Bad Kreuznach
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=117476842285723722950.00044d65ba7a5e9496814

passt euch die Zeit? dann fange ich einen separaten Thread dazu nochmal im Mainz Forum an, dann sehen es noch ein paar mehr Leute
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (17. Mai 2008)

Jaa geil....
Singletrail & Eisdiele   

Die Zeit ist ok, aber den Do(22.5.) weiß ich nocht nicht, wegen dem Dirt Master Festival.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas (17. Mai 2008)

Start des Treffs am 29.5. (weil nächste Woche Feiertag ist - bin auch unterwegs, Samstags in WB)


----------



## poo-cocktail (19. Mai 2008)

Dann sieht man sich ja evtl. in Winterberg. bin auf jeden fall am start.


----------



## Thomas (28. Mai 2008)

Hier ist der Link zur Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338058
evtl ist ja noch jemand dabei?


----------



## michimunk (18. Mai 2009)

...ich wärm den Thread hier mal auf...
Da ich im laufe des Jahres nach Norheim ziehen werde, würd's mich interessieren, ob sich Dirt mäßig in KH und Umgebung was getan hat?!
Immer nach Ingelheim fahren nur für Abends mal ne Stunde Biken ist mir zu doof.
Gibts in der Umgebung ein paar Tables? (an doubles hab ich mich noch nicht rangetraut)
Ihr könnt mir auch gerne eine PN schicken, wenn ihr die Lines nicht öffentlich machen wollt. Selbstverständlich wär ich auch dabei, wenn's was zu schaufeln gibt!!! 
Und falls noch Bedarf an Erde da ist, könnte ich die auch beisteuern, unser Aushub gibt genug her


----------



## O'Chris (20. September 2009)

Gude!
Die Spitzkehren-Ansammlung vom Lemberg runter heute getestet. Prädikat "Spaß bringend".
Leider zu kurz, könnte gerne etwas länger so weiter gehen.

War heute zum ersten Mal in der Gegend. Bin begeistert, weil auch das Aufi Fahren Spaß macht -> keine Schotterautobahnen wie im Taunus sondern schöne, urige Wege.

Bis demnächst im Nahetal! Am 30. Sep. werde ich den Rotenfels runterhuschen.


----------



## killkillkill (23. März 2012)

servus ich denk hier bin ich richtig- hab ziemlich direkt an der ebernburg nen grundstück von knapp 2500m². eingezäunt mit bauwagen und baumbestand. nu hab ich vor da bissi was zu bauen nen pumptrack(hab auch wen der bagger fahren kann) paar nette kicker, northshores und natürlich nen fetten drop vom bauwagen ;-)  halt nen spielplatz für große kinder

hat der ein oder andere bock mit zu bauen werd nächste woche mal hin fahren und schaun was man draus machen kann- wenns gut ausschaut wollt ich in zwei wochen mim bauen anfangen...

bei interesse einfach melden


----------



## killkillkill (23. März 2012)

ach ja falls einer erfahrungen in punkto pumptrack schaufeln hat wärs mir ganz recht hab zwar schon viele viele dirts geschaufelt und shores gezimmert aber nen flüssiger pumptrack is da schon was anderes.


----------



## ChrisK (24. März 2012)

Hi,
bin zwar noch nicht so erfahren im Pumptrackbauen und hab auch nur begrenzt Zeit, wäre aber generell mal dabei. Wo ist das Grundstück? Bei der Feuerwehr? 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (8. Mai 2012)

Hi ich bin auch da aus der Gegend. Das ist ja mal eine geile Idee. Also ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## killkillkill (10. Mai 2012)

ist wohl direkt hinter der burg...


----------



## ChrisK (10. Mai 2012)

mmh...
da können wir wohl eher nur eine kleine DH Strecke bauen... Melde Dich mal wenn Du hierherkommst, dann könnte man das Ganze mal besichtigen. Bin derzeit zeitlich ziemlich flexibel.


----------

